# TouchXperience UI for Windows phones



## schaps (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello,
I didn’t come here since a long time so I came back to give you fresh news about TouchXperience. There are some rumors over here that TouchXperience project was abandoned, let me tell you that is untrue. I am working on it relentlessly since 2 years now and believe me or not, it is coming soon. I wanted to deliver a touch user interface at the level of what exists on iPhone and other Androids, as you can imagine it was a hard challenge... I hope the video demos will impress you:

*http://www.touchxperience.com/*















First of all I would like to thank all of you who supported me and trusted me since the beginning of this project, I also apologize for the too long wait, but it was a really huge work and I had to face so many problems that I had to delay the release continuously. Several times I wanted to give up but I promised you I will achieve this project so I did it.



















There were a lot of changes compared to the first demos I showed on last year, especially a new graphic engine which benefits from hardware acceleration to deliver a smooth and high level 3D UI. But the basis remains the same: the user interface has many panels easily accessible and highly customizable and those panels can contain widgets or menus. TouchXperience offers hundred of widgets and menu items, also built-in menus which replace traditional system menus or add some nice functionalities: applications, documents, widgets, settings, messaging, contacts, tasks, appointments, call log, events, task manager, file explorer, games, Internet, search, notifications, favorites, communications, profiles, Wi-Fi networks, data connections, Bluetooth devices, ActiveSync partnerships, network, media library, photos, RSS feeds, installed applications, recent applications, ringtones, web radios, Xbox Live,... Everything is fully customizable, contents as well as graphics, you can even use interactive backgrounds which animate, as you can see on video, depending on touch pressure, ambient light, time, battery level, tilt level, or other system parameters... If you have any interesting idea please let me know.

TouchXperience will be open to developers (even beginners) who could develop their own widgets and other plugins. At the moment TouchXperience is exclusively available to beta testers and donators.

My other applications will be publicly available in the following weeks, I didn’t tell you much about it but these are applications I released to private beta testers on last summer, unfortunately I didn’t have time to care of it until now. For those of you who are interested I published some screenshots on my FlickR account.

I hope I gave you a good reason to keep on with Windows Mobile! 



*New applications are publicly available on **www.touchxperience.com** : Time Synchronizer, File Editor, TouchPaint, Capture Tool, Security Manager.*
*More will come later...*


----------



## tramane (Feb 11, 2010)

SCHAPS!!
I thought it was abandonded too.
I LOVED your roms, and left to blackberry, then to android and came back to TP2
So its good to know Your still in the game!!


----------



## owz206 (Feb 11, 2010)

WOW, Thanks Schaps, been looking forward to this UI since I had my Diamond, now you can really uleash the beauty of this beast on the HD2.

Waiting in anticipation.


----------



## vicie (Feb 11, 2010)

wooow awsome, but that's my problem,. Can my elfin run this?


----------



## cookzitall (Feb 11, 2010)

*wow*

watched the video...looks awesome...

what is the e.t.a on this?


----------



## pilgrim011 (Feb 11, 2010)

That looks just great, *schaps*. I've been waiting for this since my Hermes days.  I just want to tell you that your "old" apps like AdvancedConfig are still something that practically *every* WinMo phone owner is using.


----------



## subsparx (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, I'm highly impressed, that looks amazing. Is this going to be HD2 specific or will it run on something like a HTC Pure (Diamond 2)


----------



## da_mafkeez (Feb 11, 2010)

looks great, is this for htc only or also for samsung omnia II and Pro smartphones?

will it be free for download? (with donations)


----------



## DaveShaw (Feb 11, 2010)

Julien,

I always knew you would get this finished. Congratulations on what looks like the best thing to hit Win Mo in a long time.

Can't wait to see this in action.

Let me know if there's anything I can do for you.

All the best,
Dave


----------



## wacky.banana (Feb 11, 2010)

Julien,

*GREAT* to see you back!! I tried sending you a message at christmas over at your TouchXperience site but found it down so I assumed you had given up.

Forget the coding; from a human to human perspective, and what we know of some of the personal difficulties you have had to overcome, welcome back!!

Best news I have had for ages... 

All the best,

WB


----------



## leemoss84 (Feb 11, 2010)

just watched the video and i cant wait for this to come out. hopefully it will run on the pure? if not im gonna have to get a leo!! awesome work man, truly awesome!


----------



## broknheart_008 (Feb 11, 2010)

*greetings*

dude its awesome man just saw the video demo and its gr88 just cant wait 
1 little question will it run on xperia x1 
plz plz plz plz plz plz plz say yes plz plz plz


----------



## DaveTheTytnIIGuy (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, it's great to have you back, schaps!  That interface looks sick, I can't wait to get my hands on that!  I'm so glad that you didn't drop this project, this looks really amazing


----------



## galaxys (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow awesome UI! Great to see you back Schaps...We missed you!!


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome news mate, can't wait to test this baby out.

Missed ya around here, loved your roms on the hermes. XDA just hasn't been the same since ya left!!


----------



## defters24 (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow!!! Wow!!! thats really amazing...cant wait to have this.

Wish my XDAII can run that.


----------



## jez83uk (Feb 12, 2010)

I know it was originally promised for the Hermes. Is that still going to be the case that lower spec qvga devices will be supported?


----------



## vasta.antonio (Feb 12, 2010)

*TouchXperience UI Presto...*

Credo che siano armai in tanti qui in xda che non vedono l'ora di provare il tuo grande progetto...
Ritengo sia uno dei più belli mai visti
Sono più di anno che gli sto dietro,ho seguito un pò le tue novità e devo dire che  TouchXperience UI si è veramente sviluppato tantissimo...
Sembra che l'attesa stia per finire e ne sono felice...ritengo e,credo,che tu sia uno dei pochi a dare un colpo in più a windows mobile,lasciato un po indietro dagli sviluppatori,che si concentrano un po più sulle novità di quest'ultimo anno,come l'I-Phone e compagnia bella!!!
Grazie per quello che hai realizato e spero di poterlo provare presto....
Auguri per il tuo lavoro...


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 12, 2010)

vasta.antonio said:


> Credo che siano armai in tanti qui in xda che non vedono l'ora di provare il tuo grande progetto...
> Ritengo sia uno dei più belli mai visti
> Sono più di anno che gli sto dietro,ho seguito un pò le tue novità e devo dire che TouchXperience UI si è veramente sviluppato tantissimo...
> Sembra che l'attesa stia per finire e ne sono felice...ritengo e,credo,che tu sia uno dei pochi a dare un colpo in più a windows mobile,lasciato un po indietro dagli sviluppatori,che si concentrano un po più sulle novità di quest'ultimo anno,come l'I-Phone e compagnia bella!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you please abide by forum rules and use English language......thanks

EDIT - I see (below) you were posting at same time as me

Thanks

Rick


----------



## vasta.antonio (Feb 12, 2010)

*TouchXperience UI Presto...*

sorry error
------------

I think that many here in xda weapon that can not wait to try your great project ...
I think it is one of the most beautiful ever seen
I'm more of a year that I'm behind, I followed some of your news and I must say that TouchXperience UI has really developed a lot ...
It seems that the wait is over, and I'm happy ... I think and I believe that you are one of the few to give a blow to most Windows Mobile, left a bit back from the developers that concentrate a bit more about news of the past year, as the I-Phone and company!
Thank you for what you realizate and I hope to try soon ....
Congratulations for your work ...


----------



## darkworldz (Feb 12, 2010)

nice work.. 
the 3d BG is dope...
i wonder how much ram its gna eat...


----------



## °Dexter° (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome...will it work (smoothly enough) on Diamond?


----------



## Uppy (Feb 12, 2010)

Just watched the vid and had a nerdgasm, looks frickin sweet. hope it runs on my Touch 2


----------



## Master_H (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Julien, 
happy that you did not drop the project. Looks great!


----------



## jdep1 (Feb 12, 2010)

first of all thanks for your great work on your other apps you are one of the best developers and i have to say im looking foward for the release of your project. The UI is so amazing  (breath taking) it brings back my hopes on wm to be on top of the game..


----------



## Bubisch (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah Dude, great to see you back!


----------



## jagan2 (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow that was really awesome just saw the video great work 

But plz we all low powered device owner request you to publish a lite version also so that we all too can xperience this next generation ui....


----------



## thepolishguy (Feb 12, 2010)

*WOW!*

Man- this is incredible. Hard to believe actually. Kind of mind boggling.


----------



## Livven (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, looks so awesome...


----------



## stylez (Feb 12, 2010)

All i can say is stoked 

Good to see you back


----------



## Logicalstep (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow loads of potential there and it looks like you have 3D hardware acceleration working nicely.

Just don;t go down the road of Pointui and make it a developers product rather than a consumers one.
They made the mistake of not including all the features a consumer would expect to find on a UI and relying on devs to make integrated suits (not that it looks liek you'll be charging for it just yet)

I suspect MS will be heavily embarressed by this UI when they show off WM7 next week 

Keep up the good work...look forward to seeing the next version.

Logicalstep


----------



## Blue Ice K4 (Feb 12, 2010)

hi schaps! i' have to be honest i tuought you abbandoned us leaving with our donations, but you didn't! i'm glad that you came back and i'm surprised by the New touchxperience, absolutely awesome! i would like to partecipate to privqte beta, but i have some questions:
does it come as a rom?
is it only for one specific device?

Bye schaps, and welcome back!


----------



## MarkAtHome (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Julien -- I hope this is for real.

I, too, thought you abandoned not just your project, but those of us who supported you and tried to contact you via email.


----------



## igoodbyes (Feb 13, 2010)

HOLY ****!!!
this looks awesome. i wait for march!
good work


----------



## Ohamn (Feb 13, 2010)

*An absolute stunning visual experience!!!!*

Hi Schaps!

It looks great! 
I can't wait until the beta is released!

Please, try to post what phone models will run your marvelous app!
I'm currently using a Touch Diamond 2 and would like to know how hard your
app will be on processor and memory. On your videos you are running TouchExperience on a HD2 which is a real power house.
How much will the user experience be degraded by using a phone with lower specifications?

Thanks for your great effort of trying to make our phones what they should have been from the beginning! 

// Ohamn


----------



## [★] (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow shapps, just seeing this for the first time, Ive been blown away 
This looks amazing, and definately one of the best things for windows mobile for a long time! Looking forward to the release! 

(btw, will a WVGA version be available?)


----------



## doep007 (Feb 13, 2010)

hope so that this works with the data messenger


----------



## Portos2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

I like your Works!

FR - Salut! T'as un .cab pour tester ta nouvelle UI? Franchement j'adore et j'aimerais povoir la tester, pour faire un article pour mom Blog. Je demandes a tester e non a partager dans le p2p, microsoft me faits confiance, peut etre toi aussi.

 Merci d'avance.

Bruno Silva (brunosilva[at]hotmail.fr)


----------



## schaps (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your encouragements guys, that's nice to see you again!


*Here are the minimal requirements to run TouchXperience on your device:*

*Windows Mobile 6.x*
*OpenGL ES 1.1 hardware support*
*High DPI display (VGA, WVGA,... not tested on other resolutions)*
Regarding HTC devices, all models with TouchFLO 3D should be compatible. But at the moment I can't guarantee it will work without issue on any device, due to the high level of integration there may be some compatibility issues with OEM user interfaces. I have to work on it...

I paid a lot attention to memory consumption, and I can tell you that TouchXperience uses less RAM than TouchFLO 3D *(usually between 2.5MB and 5MB) and doesn't affect system performance or battery life when it's running background*.

*I receive hundreds of messages from people asking me to get a beta of TouchXperience. Please stop asking me, I have enough qualified beta testers so the early beta is closed. Only donators are still allowed to take part if they wish. Also I wanted to tell that all the people who contributed in my projects in the past (whatever they donated for, Schap's ROMs, Advanced Config,...) can also participate to this early beta if they are interested, so I can thank them again for their contribution.*


----------



## onisuk (Feb 13, 2010)

Uppy said:


> Just watched the vid and had a nerdgasm, looks frickin sweet. hope it runs on my Touch 2

Click to collapse



haha nerdgasm ! that cracked me up !

i so cant wait for this ! it looks  brilliant !!!


----------



## Prinzessin Horst (Feb 13, 2010)

Brilliant work!!
Seems you combined the best out of three worlds.

Waiting for release.


----------



## Portos2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a HTC HD2 and Omnia II!


----------



## xraytech8704 (Feb 13, 2010)

WOW! very nice, looking forward to try it out.

thanks


----------



## CyberSniper (Feb 13, 2010)

Woah! I'm totally impressed! Shows how little dedication phone companies have in developing the UI if a talented individual like you can accomplish this!


----------



## tibursio (Feb 13, 2010)

Some features I missed on your new demo (maybe they're included as it was the case on the demos from 2 years ago):
auto-screen-reorientation
changing the lists to icon-grids (small & big icons)


Looking forward to this, I hope you would continue working on it. Guess my prayers got answered...


----------



## furious black (Feb 13, 2010)

in-bloody-credible will this run on my htc hd ?


----------



## ceesheim (Feb 13, 2010)

hi shap it looks really nice good work , but off course I have a question :
is your UI based on manila files or is this an app ?
edit: what I mean is can this be used on a rom without sense ?


----------



## gaiden0000 (Feb 13, 2010)

A very weird question to ask but it was mentioned so here we go. If i made a donation would I be able to get in on the beta testing. This seems way better than the any other thing that I've seen and I'd love to test this out on my HD2.


----------



## schaps (Feb 13, 2010)

I've just tested TouchXperience on HTC Diamond, I was surprised myself to see how it runs, even smoother and more responsive than TouchFLO 3D!
At least we can be sure TouchXperience will work without problem on all HTC devices with similar or higher specs.


----------



## krjcook (Feb 13, 2010)

I really Hope a QVGA version is or may be in development.


----------



## schaps (Feb 13, 2010)

ceesheim said:


> hi shap it looks really nice good work , but off course I have a question :
> is your UI based on manila files or is this an app ?
> edit: what I mean is can this be used on a rom without sense ?

Click to collapse



TouchXperience is not a simple manila hack but a whole user interface developed myself from scratch. So it works with or without HTC Sense.


----------



## schaps (Feb 14, 2010)

gaiden0000 said:


> A very weird question to ask but it was mentioned so here we go. If i made a donation would I be able to get in on the beta testing. This seems way better than the any other thing that I've seen and I'd love to test this out on my HD2.

Click to collapse



Yes, all the people who donated in the past are allowed to participate, but if there are other people who want to be involved in the project, they can as well make a donation and ask to take part in beta testing.


----------



## conyeje2 (Feb 14, 2010)

*WOW!*

Now that your TouchXperience UI is out, I'm battling myself over waiting for a phone with Windows Mobile 7 installed, or getting an HD2 right now and using your UI. I'm really hoping that Windows Mobile 7 is compatible with a lot of the old applications, so that your UI can work on it as well. Otherwise, I might have to wish WinMo7 better luck in 2012 and use your UI on an HD2 till then! You are a prodigy among mobile developers!


----------



## chizzwhizz (Feb 14, 2010)

This looks incredible! I hope if Windows mobile 7 doesnt live up to its hype someone shows your demo video at the conference...thatd make microsoft sweat. well...your UI is gonna be the first thing i donate to.

Congratulations and from what I can see, JOB WELL DONE.


----------



## domineus (Feb 14, 2010)

conyeje2 said:


> Now that your TouchXperience UI is out, I'm battling myself over waiting for a phone with Windows Mobile 7 installed, or getting an HD2 right now and using your UI. I'm really hoping that Windows Mobile 7 is compatible with a lot of the old applications, so that your UI can work on it as well. Otherwise, I might have to wish WinMo7 better luck in 2012 and use your UI on an HD2 till then! You are a prodigy among mobile developers!

Click to collapse



its not really out yet it will be out in beta 
so far schaps has stayed true to all of his projected releases so far...and if that's true then there will be a copy for beta testers this month or next month (probably next month it would be nice if it was this month)

I am glad to see great progress and one thing I was worried about was the fact that the device was demoed on the htc hd2. Seeing that schaps comments that it will run on a diamond and it is not mutually exlusive to the htc sense gives me some relief.

As far as development, will the beta be customizable? The features of the menu can make for a good meizu m8 themed rom especially seeing music player integration on main screen and the revamped file menu systems. Sufficed to say I am happy to see this take off soon

I'll read the thread a bit LOL


----------



## stevenrokz (Feb 14, 2010)

Well,the screen shots are simply amazing and very impressive, indicated features have everything one can think of. You have done a marvelous job. Let it be out in March


----------



## Badwolve1 (Feb 14, 2010)

stevenrokz said:


> Well,the screen shots are simply amazing and very impressive, indicated features have everything one can think of. You have done a marvelous job. Let it be out in March

Click to collapse



Awsome!!!
I NEED this on my Rhodium, iPAQ, Diamond and everything else that runs Winmo!!!
Happy to BETA test this on my Rhodium (When it arrives on thursday) and Diamond to test VGA compatibility
Looking Forward to this
Badwolve1


----------



## ceesheim (Feb 14, 2010)

schaps said:


> TouchXperience is not a simple manila hack but a whole user interface developed myself from scratch. So it works with or without HTC Sense.

Click to collapse



I don't hope I upset you , I really didn' think it could be a simple manila hack.

but this means that the win dir can be clean (I mean no million files drop't in it )
and that will make it fast or am I seeing this wrong ?


----------



## addicus (Feb 14, 2010)

I am so happy you are getting close to achieving your goal.  I remember when I had my Wizard and you introduced this for the Hermes and I knew I had to step up.  I was so excited.  Now every time I use my SPB Mobile Shell 3.5 I think how much they must have copied from that first draft of yours.

I am hoping this could be for machines like the Hermes but either way thanks for returning and congrats for fighting the good fight.  Hip hip hooray.


----------



## schaps (Feb 14, 2010)

ceesheim said:


> I don't hope I upset you , I really didn' think it could be a simple manila hack.
> 
> but this means that the win dir can be clean (I mean no million files drop't in it )
> and that will make it fast or am I seeing this wrong ?

Click to collapse



Don't worry, yes you don't need those million files to use TouchXperience. It should even work on non-HTC devices.


----------



## sheennick123456 (Feb 14, 2010)

schaps said:


> Don't worry, yes you don't need those million files to use TouchXperience. It should even work on non-HTC devices.

Click to collapse



according to the video i think the device in video is HD2 = snapdragon processor

so should we expect similar performance on MSM processor like diamond and touch pro etc

or is it optimized only for HD2 and will lag a bit on MSM devices


----------



## schaps (Feb 14, 2010)

sheennick123456 said:


> according to the video i think the device in video is HD2 = snapdragon processor
> 
> so should we expect similar performance on MSM processor like diamond and touch pro etc
> 
> or is it optimized only for HD2 and will lag a bit on MSM devices

Click to collapse



Yes you can expect similar performance on lower specs devices, as I said earlier I've tested on Diamond and it's surprisingly smooth (more than TouchFLO 3D) despite it have not been optimized for this device.


----------



## ceesheim (Feb 14, 2010)

schaps said:


> Yes you can expect similar performance on lower specs devices, as I said earlier I've tested on Diamond and it's surprisingly smooth (more than TouchFLO 3D) despite it have not been optimized for this device.

Click to collapse



how big is your UI in MB's ? .
you were talking of 3d optimized , did you make your own driver (like neo2007 )?


----------



## schaps (Feb 14, 2010)

ceesheim said:


> how big is your UI in MB's ? .
> you were talking of 3d optimized , did you make your own driver (like neo2007 )?

Click to collapse



It's roughly 5MB for code and 5MB for graphics (these are optional, you can use your own) and cache.
No I don't touch anything in drivers or OS.


----------



## schaps (Feb 14, 2010)

*For those who asked, yes I will port TouchXperience to WM7 if Microsoft allow me to do it. That's my big worry since I heard those rumors, I've spent a lot of time to make TouchXperience UI portable...*

*I'm sure they will show us great things for the future Windows Phone (they have to... they delayed WM7 much longer than TouchXperience and they have thousands of developers working on it!) but I'm sure TouchXperience could add a significant value whatever they implemented in their new OS.*

*Think twice before investing in a new device, I gave you the proof that our good old phones are able to handle such an advanced user interface, and TouchXperience will continue to progress (as long as I have supporters ). So I hope TouchXperience will continue to compete with other UIs in a couple of years...*

*Please could you help me to set a list of the devices supposed to be compatible with TouchXperience according to the minimum requirements I specified above (WM6.x, OpenGL ES 1.1 hardware support & high DPI display), so I could have an idea about how many devices I will have to work on. I suppose most of smartphones released those last two years (excluding low cost models) may be compatible:*


*HTC HD2*
*HTC Touch Diamond*
*HTC Touch Diamond2*
*HTC Touch Pro*
*HTC Touch Pro2*
*HTC Touch HD*
*HTC Imagio*
*HTC Pure*
*HTC Tilt 2*
*Samsung Omnia*
*Samsung Omnia II*
*SE Xperia X1*
*SE Xperia X2*
*Toshiba TG01*
*Acer NewTouch S200*
*Help me to complete the list...*


----------



## sheennick123456 (Feb 14, 2010)

you may add *Toshiba tg01* to the list


----------



## jagan2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh no schaps its only for devices capable of running touch flo 3d plus high dpi. Hmm too bad i have got a qvga device (htc opal) with touch flo.

And many do have devices with similar configurations.

Schaps now that it is confirmed that our low end devices cant run you touch xperience i request you behalf of all other low end device members could you make a light version of you ui? 

Just a replacement of touch flo and titanium, a interface where no need of 3d acceleration but you can add animation like spb mobile while switching panels.
Your touch xperience is amazing for going to the previous panel i just have to slide wow.... awesome.

Btw you have mentioned that you new applications are also coming so we cant use your ui atleast app  can you tell the functions of your upcoming apps?


----------



## gaiden0000 (Feb 14, 2010)

schaps said:


> Yes, all the people who donated in the past are allowed to participate, but if there are other people who want to be involved in the project, they can as well make a donation and ask to take part in beta testing.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick reply. I've sent you a Private Message and have also made a donation over to your project.  Looking forward to testing this out on my HD2.


----------



## Timothye (Feb 14, 2010)

gaiden0000 said:


> A very weird question to ask but it was mentioned so here we go. *If i made a donation *would I be able to get in on the beta testing. This seems way better than the any other thing that I've seen and I'd love to test this out on my HD2.

Click to collapse



same here , wondering as well !"?

Cheers
/T


HTC HD2
1.66 Swe ROM ( Offical )


----------



## thepolishguy (Feb 14, 2010)

Please add HTC Whitestone (Imagio) (XV6975) (Whatever you want to call it). We have been thrown under the bus by everyone else. So remember us during development. Please.


----------



## jackxlj (Feb 14, 2010)

*feel bad but....*

im with them,ive never heard of your interface before,but after having watching the video me and wife want it,we have four winmo phones between us and our kids,touchpro2,hd2, and two pure's. i would donate to have that ui on my phone,just tell me how much per phone,whole family thinks its awsome, and its hard to impress teenagers with youtube, but your ui did it


----------



## schaps (Feb 14, 2010)

*gaiden0000*



Timothye said:


> same here , wondering as well !"?
> 
> Cheers
> /T
> ...

Click to collapse




schaps said:


> Yes, all the people who donated in the past are allowed to participate, but if there are other people who want to be involved in the project, they can as well make a donation and ask to take part in beta testing.

Click to collapse



The early beta is coming before the end of this month, so if you are willing to donate you can do like gaiden0000 and you can join private beta testers.


----------



## schaps (Feb 14, 2010)

maisonpulaski said:


> Please add HTC Whitestone (Imagio) (XV6975) (Whatever you want to call it). We have been thrown under the bus by everyone else. So remember us during development. Please.

Click to collapse



I've added it to the list


----------



## schaps (Feb 14, 2010)

jackxlj said:


> im with them,ive never heard of your interface before,but after having watching the video me and wife want it,we have four winmo phones between us and our kids,touchpro2,hd2, and two pure's. i would donate to have that ui on my phone,just tell me how much per phone,whole family thinks its awsome, and its hard to impress teenagers with youtube, but your ui did it

Click to collapse



Well if you are willing to donate it's up to you to decide how much deserves my work, we are not negociating a price, and I'm not demanding, the more people use TouchXperience, the happier I would be!


----------



## Timothye (Feb 14, 2010)

schaps said:


> The early beta is coming before the end of this month, so if you are willing to donate you can do like gaiden0000 and you can join private beta testers.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply .
 i'll get right back to you thru PM. so check it 


Cheers
/T


----------



## domineus (Feb 14, 2010)

thread read
and welcome back schaps =) you've been long awaited for a return to xda developers
can't wait for the beta testing to begin

biggest question though
cab file or rom? If a rom, will there be some love for cdma users (touch diamond/pro/imagio [topaz]/rhodium/w)

its amazing to see the project unfold so well its been a looong almost 2 years LOL but it really seems quite applicable. I can't wait to see the future thereof.

in fact, what are your future plans once the alpha is released and bugs are fixed? How far is this project going to go?


----------



## schaps (Feb 14, 2010)

*I will not deny the aim of the last video demo was to impress with some cool graphic effects that geeks will love, but TouchXperience has also been designed for professional usage (whereas other commercial UIs are quite limited). I didn't insist on this point so I wanted to let you know it, and if you have any idea regarding professional usage don't hesitate!*


----------



## dare2know (Feb 14, 2010)

the looks are killing and too sexcy to resist..
hopefully its going to work on QVGA devices ..i got an old ELFIN 6.5.X build..nothing new buddy..

but its quite impressive and striking ...

MAY YOUr Wishes come true to make irresistible UI for WM


----------



## schaps (Feb 14, 2010)

domineus said:


> thread read
> and welcome back schaps =) you've been long awaited for a return to xda developers
> can't wait for the beta testing to begin
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
TouchXperience will be available as a CAB install, to be portable on as many devices as possible.

*For the future of TouchXperience, if it's a success I plan to add a lot of new functionalities for personal and professional usages. I started to work on many interesting ideas, for example to make your phone part of home entertainment (communication with DLNA devices to stream your medias, or integration with Windows technologies: Media Center, Sideshow, Home Server,...). I only hope Microsoft will not kill my dreams by announcing a restricted and closed operating system for WM7.  Otherwise I will try to make WM6 + TouchXperience a serious alternative to WM7! A port to Android is not impossible, but at the moment I don't have the motivation and knowledge to do it.*


----------



## Timothye (Feb 14, 2010)

schaps said:


> Hi,
> TouchXperience will be available as a CAB install, to be portable on as many devices as possible.
> 
> *For the future of TouchXperience, if it's a success I plan to add a lot of new functionalities for personal and professional usages. I started to work on many interesting ideas, for example to make your phone part of home entertainment (communication with DLNA devices to stream your medias, or integration with Windows technologies: Media Center, Sideshow, Home Server,...). I only hope Microsoft will not kill my dreams by announcing a restricted and closed operating system for WM7.  Otherwise I will try to make WM6 + TouchXperience a serious alternative to WM7! A port to Android is not impossible, but at the moment I don't have the motivation and knowledge to do it.*

Click to collapse



ALL I CAN SAY  is you are tops ..
 you need to be employed ASAP by one of the giants .
 Top knotch work !!


----------



## kronickhigh (Feb 14, 2010)

wow.... how can I get involved?


----------



## ceesheim (Feb 14, 2010)

kronickhigh said:


> wow.... how can I get involved?

Click to collapse



by reading the thread .


----------



## kronickhigh (Feb 14, 2010)

i read the thread before I posted that... obviously donations are in order, anything above that?


----------



## gilbenl (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks like a truly fantastic UI! I will be testing it on my HTC Imagio, and I will report back with any compatibility issues. Looking forward to test driving!


----------



## andes83 (Feb 14, 2010)

This is great I imagine it will be like SPB Mobile Shell but better or maybe I'm wrong but what the hell it looks great and it seems to perform great also can't wait for release to test.Windows mobile is far from dead and this is proof enough thumbs up for this.


----------



## Uppy (Feb 14, 2010)

onisuk said:


> haha nerdgasm ! that cracked me up !
> 
> i so cant wait for this ! it looks  brilliant !!!

Click to collapse



 someone had to find me funny me one day...SUCCESS! 

Wait..Schaps....so, if i donate I can be an early Beta tester? 

I can donate on tuesday  (Payday woo!)


----------



## domineus (Feb 14, 2010)

schaps said:


> Hi,
> TouchXperience will be available as a CAB install, to be portable on as many devices as possible.
> 
> *For the future of TouchXperience, if it's a success I plan to add a lot of new functionalities for personal and professional usages. I started to work on many interesting ideas, for example to make your phone part of home entertainment (communication with DLNA devices to stream your medias, or integration with Windows technologies: Media Center, Sideshow, Home Server,...). I only hope Microsoft will not kill my dreams by announcing a restricted and closed operating system for WM7.  Otherwise I will try to make WM6 + TouchXperience a serious alternative to WM7! A port to Android is not impossible, but at the moment I don't have the motivation and knowledge to do it.*

Click to collapse



and that has me super sold now I can't wait for it


----------



## osirisHTC (Feb 14, 2010)

TouchXperience UI does look interesting.

But the website needs some thought.

http://www.touchxperience.com/
- looks like a joomla site.

Ideas:  vBulletin as forums, vaultwiki as wiki, jfusion to integrate joomla with vB (userbase, single sign on).

or another option would be:
phpBB3 forum, either dokuwiki as wiki or wait for integrated mediawiki (coming in Jfusion 2.0), and jfusion to integrate joomla.

I would strongly suggest a good wiki.  Forums are useless much of the time.
vaultwiki is a great wiki/forum combo.  New wiki posts show up on the "new posts" in the forums providing a more active wiki (as you know the problem with wikis is low user participation).  The key with vaultwiki is it uses the same vBulletin editor ... so people are more likely to participate.


----------



## ahuskins (Feb 14, 2010)

*Donation and Beta Testing*

Julien - Donation sent 8RD742133U519531Y please add me to the beta tester list!!
Thanks in advance!
ahuskins


----------



## Nicaragüense (Feb 15, 2010)

WOW!! if they drop the ball on WM7 people might be looking for ways to downgrade to 6.5 or 6.1 to be able to run this!!  Simply Amazing


----------



## manoli20 (Feb 15, 2010)

WOW... looks really good bro, good luck with it. Cant wait for the relaease


----------



## noofny (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi - I'm a developer by trade and would like to assist as beta tester if you need. PM me if you are interested. Cheers.

I've donated you 10 euro (3B136507K14969539) - and would pay much more for this as a working release (as I think many many people would).

This has to be the most interesting work that is currently being done on mobile and xda in general - keep it up.


----------



## ddavtian (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks great!

Donation made (6RV436531V730031G), will also send PM. Main phone is HTC TP2 (can also test on TP), getting HD2 when avaiable in US, hopefully next month.


----------



## datawrhsdoc (Feb 15, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful UI and appears to be comprehensively thought out.  I cant wait to try it out!

-Doc


----------



## defters24 (Feb 15, 2010)

wish my 02 XDAII will be able to run this...am i crazy?!


----------



## raystryker (Feb 15, 2010)

I would shed sweet tears of joy to this running on my Fuze (Touch Pro). And I'd pay good money.


----------



## martie666 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Looking great*

I'm really excited about this, looks very promising.
I have donated (87739003W20505153) and I'm looking forward to become a beta tester.

HTC Touch Pro
TAEL Rom


----------



## Jambo17 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd love to donate and in turn beta test but I fear my trusty old elf isn't upto the task, can you confirm if my elf would support your interface?


----------



## ziupo (Feb 15, 2010)

To make the program was available to install on WM7 must be in their Marketplace. You must read the rules in this store. Also, if you decide to create a version of the WM7 dl, will you wait for the rewriting of the entire program of thigh foundations for a new WinCE 7 What changes have been introduced in the new WinCE do not know, I could see no sdk or api so I'm not able to help. You asked for suggestions for improvement, and therefore I propose to work on the calendar and a good notebook [more extensive than the standard].
The second proposal is an application to the voice calls - maybe something new?

A third of my proposal is a consolidation of the HD players, the so-called media streamers. An example might be Xtreamer or WDTV Live.


----------



## Gosseyn (Feb 15, 2010)

Euh... I think touchxperience cannot be possible on WM 7. Microsoft wants to unify the interfaces and it won't be possible to have another one.

WM7 is a really disappointement for developpers


----------



## redmanmark86 (Feb 15, 2010)

looks amazing

donation made, Transaction ID: 63875015LP633790B

please add me to the beta


----------



## addicus (Feb 15, 2010)

Not to be negative but that Windows 7 looks awesome.  I will say that having your TouchXperience on a non compatible phone would be the best thing any of us could ask for.


----------



## redmanmark86 (Feb 15, 2010)

addicus said:


> Not to be negative but that Windows 7 looks awesome.  I will say that having your TouchXperience on a non compatible phone would be the best thing any of us could ask for.

Click to collapse



if you ask me it looks rubbish and nowhere near as good as this... also its locked down and restrictive so wouldn't even allow an app like this and all apps will need to be on phone memory like apple/android so im gonna stick with 6.5.5 for as long as these guys can keep it going and if i get a new phone with win 7 next year i do hope these guys know a way to downgrade it, i do not want a lock down restrictie fone with no flash...

freedom all the way

p.s. plus i find windows 6.5 upwards perfectly fine anyway...


----------



## addicus (Feb 15, 2010)

redmanmark86 said:


> if you ask me it looks rubbish and nowhere near as good as this... also its locked down and restrictive so wouldn't even allow an app like this and all apps will need to be on phone memory like apple/android so im gonna stick with 6.5.5 for as long as these guys can keep it going and if i get a new phone with win 7 next year i do hope these guys know a way to downgrade it, i do not want a lock down restrictie fone with no flash...
> 
> freedom all the way
> 
> p.s. plus i find windows 6.5 upwards perfectly fine anyway...

Click to collapse




Not to take this off subject but Ballmer said Version 1 wasn't flash compatible but they had no objection with flash being compatible.  Basically Adobe can make it work and they will work with it.  Beyond that I thought it looked tits and had great new features and isn't as locked down as some may feel.  Anyways my post was to say that many of us won't be getting the UI because and TouchXperience is going to be the best alternative on the market.


----------



## harmen88 (Feb 15, 2010)

looks nice!!


----------



## schaps (Feb 15, 2010)

*


Gosseyn said:



			Euh... I think touchxperience cannot be possible on WM 7. Microsoft wants to unify the interfaces and it won't be possible to have another one.
		
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


*


Gosseyn said:


> *WM7 is a really disappointement for developpers*

Click to collapse



*Yes, as many of you I'm really disappointed by Windows Phone 7, MS take a step backward, they totally forgot Windows Mobile community and market. The biggest interest of Windows Mobile was its flexibility, its highly customizable system and the large availability of applications. They already made fun of developers with Marketplace but this is even worse, what's more they did not care of backward compatibility... I don't understand why MS don't call it Zune Phone because that's what it really is, it has nothing to do with Windows Phone like we knew it! I have to admit their Zune interface is original, there are some nices ideas (and cool transitions), but I personally don't like it so much (flat 2-color buttons, big truncated words, no backgrounds, general layout is a waste of space for a WVGA screen...) and customization is almost inexistant.*

*But if I'm not mistaken, Windows Phone 6.6 will coexist with 7 series, so I will make (WP6.x + TouchXperience) a serious alternative to WP7, and do the job that MS has never done (f.e. integration with Windows Media Center, Windows Sideshow, Windows Home Server, DLNA,...). I hope many of you will follow me...*

*And I'm open to any discussion regarding UIs... *


----------



## schaps (Feb 15, 2010)

*Big thanks to all of you who donated and welcome in TouchXperience beta test! *


----------



## schaps (Feb 15, 2010)

Jambo17 said:


> I'd love to donate and in turn beta test but I fear my trusty old elf isn't upto the task, can you confirm if my elf would support your interface?

Click to collapse



I am sorry that your old Elf does not meet the requirements for TouchXperience (not high DPI, neither OpenGL hardware support I suppose).
A future version for low cost/old WM devices is not impossible if there is a big demand, but at the moment I'm too busy to make another version of TouchXperience.


----------



## BenF1 (Feb 15, 2010)

I hope they do bring out 6.6. I cant stand the look of 7.

I remember when you started out on this all them years ago!

Ill be making a donation soon hopefully 

Congratz on the development on this!


----------



## tmccully (Feb 15, 2010)

schaps said:


> *Big thanks to all of you who donated and welcome in TouchXperience beta test! *

Click to collapse



Please add me to the list of beta testers - thanks!  Transaction ID: 9K935969A7295374S

Touch Pro 2


----------



## Topfar (Feb 15, 2010)

This looks very exciting, can't wait to try it on the Diamond.  Hope it has the horsepower to do it justice.


----------



## redmanmark86 (Feb 15, 2010)

schaps said:


> *Big thanks to all of you who donated and welcome in TouchXperience beta test! *

Click to collapse



so when does this beta begin because it seems like some people have it already?


----------



## schaps (Feb 15, 2010)

redmanmark86 said:


> so when does this beta begin because it seems like some people have it already?

Click to collapse



Not yet, the early beta will come in few days.


----------



## domineus (Feb 15, 2010)

schaps said:


> Not yet, the early beta will come in few days.

Click to collapse



in a few days!? I'll keep my eye on my email!


----------



## redmanmark86 (Feb 15, 2010)

schaps said:


> Not yet, the early beta will come in few days.

Click to collapse



oh cool, are you going to PM people or email them just out of wonder?


----------



## schaps (Feb 15, 2010)

redmanmark86 said:


> oh cool, are you going to PM people or email them just out of wonder?

Click to collapse



Private beta testers will be contacted via email, and I will give them all the instructions they need to get TouchXperience and report bugs.


----------



## januszgorlewski (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi there
Can you please check your touchexperience website, cause there is plenty of viruses.
Just wanted to read about, then like ten of them popped out on my firewall.
Looking forward to do some test on this touchexperience project.
Regards
JG


----------



## redmanmark86 (Feb 15, 2010)

schaps said:


> Private beta testers will be contacted via email, and I will give them all the instructions they need to get TouchXperience and report bugs.

Click to collapse



oh ok, any idea if it will be before Thursday GMT, just ask because im going away for 6 days from then and it would be wicked if i could play with this all of my time awya as ill have loads of down timeto bug test it


----------



## Gosseyn (Feb 15, 2010)

schaps said:


> *Yes, as many of you I'm really disappointed by Windows Phone 7, MS take a step backward, they totally forgot Windows Mobile community and market. The biggest interest of Windows Mobile was its flexibility, its highly customizable system and the large availability of applications. They already made fun of developers with Marketplace but this is even worse, what's more they did not care of backward compatibility... I don't understand why MS don't call it Zune Phone because that's what it really is, it has nothing to do with Windows Phone like we knew it! I have to admit their Zune interface is original, there are some nices ideas (and cool transitions), but I personally don't like it so much (flat 2-color buttons, big truncated words, no backgrounds, general layout is a waste of space for a WVGA screen...) and customization is almost inexistant.*
> 
> *But if I'm not mistaken, Windows Phone 6.6 will coexist with 7 series, so I will make (WP6.x + TouchXperience) a serious alternative to WP7, and do the job that MS has never done (f.e. integration with Windows Media Center, Windows Sideshow, Windows Home Server, DLNA,...). I hope many of you will follow me...*
> 
> *And I'm open to any discussion regarding UIs... *

Click to collapse



Je vois que l'on se comprend. Très bon boulot pour ton travail, le nombre de Widget est vraiment impressionant ! J'ai hâte de pouvoir tester tout ça .
Tiens sinon, je me demande comment sont fait les interfaces graphiques ? Pourrais tu m'en dire un tout petit mot ?

~

Anyway, MS would not call this OS "Windows Mobile 7", it looks like a "Windows Mobile Media". And I don't think WM7 will pawn Symbian or new Brada OS.


----------



## chandyperry (Feb 16, 2010)

This is really impressive !!! 

Félicitations pour cet énorme travail Julien!!

Congratulations for this awesome work !!

I'm really excited to test it!


----------



## kaospiloten (Feb 16, 2010)

I would love to beta test this sexy thing! Count me in, payment id: 1003-2679-0118-7146

I have the HTC HD2


----------



## wbsoul (Feb 16, 2010)

*Great efforts*

great efforts schaps, donation made with Transaction ID: 77Y442046W275790R, looking forward for your early beta and test it on My HD2.


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep, can count me in also

Transaction ID: 3UF36519PT122531P


----------



## LawlessPPC (Feb 16, 2010)

hoping to beta test on TD2 transaction ID 0AF80646M8670894R


----------



## jessesse (Feb 16, 2010)

I really can't wait to donate friday.. hopefully I can test this out on my Touch Diamond with mighty rom 6.


----------



## evilc (Feb 16, 2010)

What a previous poster said about viruses may hold some truth. Occaisionally, when I visit your site I get intrusive adverts served by clicksor - some of them may be dodgy?

Anyway, I am very very impressed with your demo video. Good news as I saw the windows 7 blurb today and it sounds ****. Seems like you have outdone what it sems that MS was incapable of themselves.

I wish you all the success in the world - I could certainly see operators being interested in bundling this with their phones, or even maybe manufacturers such as HTC. I will certainly be purchasing it upon release...


----------



## PercyR (Feb 16, 2010)

Until yesterday, I was very interested in going to WP7 with my HD2 if it was upgradeable, but now having seen TouchXperience and WP7 I've no doubt that I'll be following you schaps. 

I particularly love your plans to integrate WMC, Windows Home Server etc....that swings it for me, expect my donation soon!!


----------



## pseudo_again (Feb 16, 2010)

hi, 

like everyone said before : good work ! (ou bon travail car je suis francais)

First donation for a project but it is so awesome I didn't have other choice !

transaction ID : 0SX90616RE640462L

I m really looking forward to test this beta preview on my HD2!

Bon courage!


----------



## Yagami_ex (Feb 16, 2010)

I wonder if there will be a QVGA version, low end, to the LG KS20.


----------



## andes83 (Feb 16, 2010)

I didn't see quite clear from the demo but is the central Windows logo "alive" in other words is it a button of some kind ?Cause it'd be great if it's a shortcut for start menu or some other action.Also the demo is on a HD2 device if I'm not mistaken would lower end devices (Touch HD,Pro 2,Diamond 2) suffer from lag cause they don't have 1ghz processor?...TouchFlo3D maybe pretty but is quite a bother just because of the slowness I really hope TouchXpierence will speed things up for WinMo.


----------



## redmanmark86 (Feb 17, 2010)

andes83 said:


> I didn't see quite clear from the demo but is the central Windows logo "alive" in other words is it a button of some kind ?Cause it'd be great if it's a shortcut for start menu or some other action.Also the demo is on a HD2 device if I'm not mistaken would lower end devices (Touch HD,Pro 2,Diamond 2) suffer from lag cause they don't have 1ghz processor?...TouchFlo3D maybe pretty but is quite a bother just because of the slowness I really hope TouchXpierence will speed things up for WinMo.

Click to collapse



Well i'm not sure how alive that particular background is but he clearly shows on other backgrounds that they can be interactive so i'm sure someone could easily create a background that does do that...

Also i do not believe processor matters much as he stated it uses less ram and file size than minalla itself and won't create extra battery drain plus it all uses 3D acceleration so its usingthat for the graphic and im pretty much sure they all have the same basic graphics processor (though i can't confirm that) but all the devices he listed a few pages back are Open 1.1 cmpatiable including all the phones you mentioned so i would say it will be fine...

P.S. your notice in the video he shows his informations creen that tells you its an AMD graphics processor and the model, even manilla doesn't do that...


----------



## conyeje2 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Win Win?*

I don't care what device I get in the future. If I have to crack it, dual boot it,  bribe someone, or sell my laptop to get your rom running on it, I'm gonna do it. WP7 is nice and all, but your TouchXperience takes the culmination of all of our windows mobile experiences to the next level, not ending the game and starting on a whole new playing field like Microsoft chose, and your experience is an experience that I want to be a part of. I'm definitely using your rom even after WM7 releases!


----------



## 14andrewh (Feb 17, 2010)

schaps said:


> Not yet, the early beta will come in few days.

Click to collapse




Hey schaps, great to hear from you.  I have to admire your persistence and cannot wait to try the Xperience out! Your ROMS have always been a pleasure to use.


----------



## CowMix (Feb 17, 2010)

looks amazing , I guess for xperia users, instead of turning the phone sideways to get the panel list we could just press the xperia button?

I'm a big fan of social network integration throughout the phone ui, do you have any plans to integrate them with the ui? facebook contact pictures, online photo albums, etc.

maybe its possible via plugin?


----------



## schaps (Feb 17, 2010)

CowMix said:


> looks amazing , I guess for xperia users, instead of turning the phone sideways to get the panel list we could just press the xperia button?
> 
> I'm a big fan of social network integration throughout the phone ui, do you have any plans to integrate them with the ui? facebook contact pictures, online photo albums, etc.
> 
> maybe its possible via plugin?

Click to collapse



Yes it would be a good idea to handle Xperia button.

Yes, social network integration is on the way (Facebook, Twitter, Windows Live). I'm open to any idea.


----------



## wbsoul (Feb 17, 2010)

*SIP support*

SIP support is still weak on any device other than Nokia devices (N95,ESeries, n900), where on those devices you can any time for any contact choose the type of call you want to make ... voice call,Video call, internet call(which is sip) or even skype call in nokia n900.

but it will be a great feature to embed the support for sip in the TouchXperiance, am aware of the tool created by you schaps for sip configurations, but it's not giving the possibility and flexibility to choose between sip and GSM calls as Nokia, I know a lot of advanced mobile users switching to Nokia for this sip support... it will really kick tons of asses to have this feature.

check the youtube video titled as "VoIP on the Nokia N900" to clear what am talking about.


----------



## schaps (Feb 17, 2010)

andes83 said:


> I didn't see quite clear from the demo but is the central Windows logo "alive" in other words is it a button of some kind ?Cause it'd be great if it's a shortcut for start menu or some other action.Also the demo is on a HD2 device if I'm not mistaken would lower end devices (Touch HD,Pro 2,Diamond 2) suffer from lag cause they don't have 1ghz processor?...TouchFlo3D maybe pretty but is quite a bother just because of the slowness I really hope TouchXpierence will speed things up for WinMo.

Click to collapse



The Windows logo is just an animation. I wanted to make some cool animation by randomly drawing icons which blow up the screen, then I remembered Windows Phone ads and I thought it would look nice to put an animated logo at the center of the screen.

As I said earlier, I had the opportunity to test on an old Diamond and it was surprisingly smooth, of course it's not as responsive as the 1GHz HD2 but I can't make miracles, it's smoother than TouchFLO 3D so it will not be a problem. I can tell you I'm not using the full power of the HD2, I defined a reasonable framerate for not impacting on battery life, but I could make animations even more complex and faster.


----------



## schaps (Feb 17, 2010)

wbsoul said:


> SIP support is still weak on any device other than Nokia devices (N95,ESeries, n900), where on those devices you can any time for any contact choose the type of call you want to make ... voice call,Video call, internet call(which is sip) or even skype call in nokia n900.
> 
> but it will be a great feature to embed the support for sip in the TouchXperiance, am aware of the tool created by you schaps for sip configurations, but it's not giving the possibility and flexibility to choose between sip and GSM calls as Nokia, I know a lot of advanced mobile users switching to Nokia for this sip support... it will really kick tons of asses to have this feature.
> 
> check the youtube video titled as "VoIP on the Nokia N900" to clear what am talking about.

Click to collapse



My SIP tool does nothing more than configuring and activating SIP on Windows Mobile, but SIP feature must be included in the ROM (which is generally not the case). I remember that integrating SIP feature in ROMs was causing issues on some devices, I don't know if this issue has been solved and if it works on WM6.5. Otherwise I don't think I would be able to develop a SIP client it's very complex and requires knowledge that I don't have. All I could do is an integration with existing SIP clients (like Skype) if they offer some API.


----------



## schaps (Feb 17, 2010)

Yagami_ex said:


> I wonder if there will be a QVGA version, low end, to the LG KS20.

Click to collapse



There may be a QVGA version (or similar resolution) if there is an important demand. Actually TouchXperience should work but it will not be usable because graphics are not adapted for lower resolutions.


----------



## schaps (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks again guys, I'm happy to know that many of you prefer TouchXperience than Windows Phone 7. Before their announcement I worried about TouchXperience future on the long view, but as they will continue to release pro devices aside WP7 series, I could offer you an interesting alternative to their future UI. I hope many of you will follow me in this great project!


----------



## wbsoul (Feb 17, 2010)

schaps said:


> My SIP tool does nothing more than configuring and activating SIP on Windows Mobile, but SIP feature must be included in the ROM (which is generally not the case). I remember that integrating SIP feature in ROMs was causing issues on some devices, I don't know if this issue has been solved and if it works on WM6.5. Otherwise I don't think I would be able to develop a SIP client it's very complex and requires knowledge that I don't have. All I could do is an integration with existing SIP clients (like Skype) if they offer some API.

Click to collapse



it's a pity that we don't have real native support but maybe we can have an alternative like calling a sip client from touchXperiance and passing the called number to dial the number directly if we wish to make a sip call from the contacts.


----------



## CowMix (Feb 17, 2010)

As a playstation 3 user I'm looking forward to a possible PSN app to go along with the xbox live one. If you don't have a ps3 I would love to look into making my own through the plugin system .


----------



## Rezz (Feb 17, 2010)

This looks so good, can't wait for the public beta, I take my hat off for you good sir.


----------



## bratak (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,

TouchXperience is the better Windows Phone 7... 

My transactionnumber :   62R92783KW681691Y

Please count me in into the beta test.

greetings bratak


----------



## ToxicWasted (Feb 17, 2010)

I love this, would be a perfect way to keep using my Diamond as a secondary handset alongside the new HTC Desire I'll be getting. Will definitely donate you soon, good luck!


----------



## dehell (Feb 17, 2010)

*unbelievable*

This looks like an unbelievalble amount of hard work. I'm really looking forward for beta testing 
My payment id:  0SY92939YS3383610


----------



## Yagami_ex (Feb 17, 2010)

this news is very good, come on people of QVGA! Ask our version of this wonderful program.


----------



## Biglia05 (Feb 17, 2010)

+1 vote for qvga version


----------



## redmanmark86 (Feb 17, 2010)

please release the beta today so i can grab it before i go on holiday, lol


----------



## ricey1986 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,
Donated,
Transaction ID: 56U63387SC425751U

Hopefully i can be a beta tester?

Ricey


----------



## minooch (Feb 18, 2010)

*Donation - Beta tester request*

Hi Schaps,

I just made a donation - ID:30601706VT678441M    Please count me in for the early beta testing.

I also prefer this over WP7.

Thanks


----------



## schaps (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you very much for your contributions, that's encouraging and it help me to keep awake during those long nights! 
Well, I did not expect so many donators, now the early beta is not going to be so private anymore... But that's not bad if I can get various relevant feedback.

Some of you made interesting suggestions, don't hesitate to share your wishes for future versions of TouchXperience, I take notes then I will make a priority list of the features I will add later.


----------



## Timothye (Feb 18, 2010)

schaps said:


> Thank you very much for your contributions, that's encouraging and it help me to keep awake during those long nights!
> Well, I did not expect so many donators, now the early beta is not going to be so private anymore... But that's not bad if I can get various relevant feedback.
> 
> Some of you made interesting suggestions, don't hesitate to share your wishes for future versions of TouchXperience, I take notes then I will make a priority list of the features I will add later.

Click to collapse



SO when can we expect the beta ?
and how would you like ot receive feedback , thru email , pm or on this thread ?

looking forward to testing .
thanks again for your contribution to the community 
 Cheers


----------



## redmanmark86 (Feb 18, 2010)

schaps said:


> Thank you very much for your contributions, that's encouraging and it help me to keep awake during those long nights!
> Well, I did not expect so many donators, now the early beta is not going to be so private anymore... But that's not bad if I can get various relevant feedback.
> 
> Some of you made interesting suggestions, don't hesitate to share your wishes for future versions of TouchXperience, I take notes then I will make a priority list of the features I will add later.

Click to collapse



only three more hours till i go away, please release 

Hell ill take a  buggy version pre release on my HD2 right now like the video one if your building a new one for beta... email i donated from is redmanmark86 at hotmail dot co dot uk 

It's worth a shot,lol


----------



## Timothye (Feb 18, 2010)

redmanmark86 said:


> only three more hours till i go away, please release
> 
> lol

Click to collapse



well not 3 hours till i go away . but i'll be at the ariport tomorrow morning at 03:00 for a 20 hour flight :S


----------



## jagan2 (Feb 18, 2010)

+1 Vote for qvga version. Common guys vote more...

And schaps plz do care about 2g drivers instead of usage of 3d drivers you can use animation like spb mobile shell for qvga devices (with no 3d drivers) plz


----------



## [★] (Feb 18, 2010)

Cant wait for the release, Im very excited for you


----------



## guap (Feb 18, 2010)

schaps said:


> Yes it would be a good idea to handle Xperia button.

Click to collapse



should be very simple, in every xperia rom we can handle it with:

HKLM\Software\SonyEricsson\PanelManager\ApplicationName
Value="*.exe"

it only works with exe (no .lnk) and it's an absolute path. I.E. to point to \windows\myexe.exe I have to change it to:


HKLM\Software\SonyEricsson\PanelManager\ApplicationName
Value="\..\Windows\myexe.exe"

hope it helps thank you for your great project, can't wait to try


----------



## alexandera (Feb 18, 2010)

*Home Automation*

I was incredibly happy to see Home Automation as an option! Looks great. For quite some time I'm searching for such a tool for my WM device. I use X10 at home. My wife has an iPhone and a good X10 app was easy to find, but not for my HTC Touch Pro.

How will Home Automation work with TouchXperience? Do I need a server with a specific  application? Is there something mean and lean on the market so I don't have to have my pc/server on all day to use this feature?


----------



## dark_sith (Feb 18, 2010)

awesome ... M$ should just implement this. I wouldn't need to switch ...


----------



## amnagheall (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!  Question?? can this run in HTC Touch HD purely like the one in the video?? and, is it a launcher only, like SPB shell?? THANKS!


----------



## schaps (Feb 19, 2010)

amnagheall said:


> Awesome!!!!!  Question?? can this run in HTC Touch HD purely like the one in the video?? and, is it a launcher only, like SPB shell?? THANKS!

Click to collapse



I suppose, as it was running smoothly on an old Touch Diamond.
As you can see, it's much more than a launcher!


----------



## schaps (Feb 19, 2010)

alexandera said:


> I was incredibly happy to see Home Automation as an option! Looks great. For quite some time I'm searching for such a tool for my WM device. I use X10 at home. My wife has an iPhone and a good X10 app was easy to find, but not for my HTC Touch Pro.
> 
> How will Home Automation work with TouchXperience? Do I need a server with a specific application? Is there something mean and lean on the market so I don't have to have my pc/server on all day to use this feature?

Click to collapse



Yes, home automation needs a server application, unfortunately I don't think there are other alternatives than a home server...


----------



## schaps (Feb 19, 2010)

guap said:


> should be very simple, in every xperia rom we can handle it with:
> 
> HKLM\Software\SonyEricsson\PanelManager\ApplicationName
> Value="*.exe"
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip, it will not be a problem to implement it!


----------



## sjruk (Feb 19, 2010)

Donation sent Transaction ID #5RU66857UF698363S please add me to the beta tester list!!
Thanks in advance!
Simon


----------



## Korv (Feb 19, 2010)

You know the home of your UI? With the start menu in the middle and all the applications on the edge of the circle..

Did you make that? Because I saw an image of it on bbc.co.uk

I'm probably an idiot and didn't realise before. But I'm just wondering.

Link is here: hxxp://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8524019.stm


----------



## hackerl33t (Feb 19, 2010)

keep up the good work 
Transaction ID: 41007081VP896992B
so looking forward to testing this on my htc pure


----------



## adversario71 (Feb 20, 2010)

ther's no early beta yet?...this awesome UI got a toomuch long delay,don't u think guys?
i really respect this work..but..i will do a nice donation when a beta comes to this forum..not before.
why he don't release the one he shows on the video?
i hope something comes soon..
greets


----------



## dehell (Feb 20, 2010)

*Delay?*

I think that comment will not help to get a version earlier, nor to have a better one. My donation was for supporting the work that is done now, not to have an early "show"-version not worth for beta test.
Take the time you need, Shaps, so we have really something to test against.

(must admit, awaiting it ...)


----------



## ddavtian (Feb 21, 2010)

adversario71 said:


> ther's no early beta yet?...this awesome UI got a toomuch long delay,don't u think guys?

Click to collapse



I don't think so. How much is "toomuch"? I'm not a developer but can appreciate how much hard work is needed for such UI.


----------



## schaps (Feb 21, 2010)

I know you are all awaiting it and I'm the first to be impatient to release this beta. I'm working day and night to finish in time, don't forget that I have a full-time job and the rest of my time I'm doing this extra work for free. I even had to take some days off for not being late with the project. I have no rest and I'm really exhausted, so telling that delay is too long doesn't help me at all...

What I've shown on videos are experimental builds, so it's definitely not for release. Even if the UI is not too buggy I still have a lot of work on system integration, which is a very delicate task, if system integration is not perfect the UI will behave unexpectedly for the half of you.

This beta is not only for showing you TouchXperience alive or for giving you a chance to play with it, but it is for beta testing purpose so it needs some preparation (debug code, diagnostic and bug reporting tools, online support,...).


----------



## KevinNash (Feb 21, 2010)

Good to see you back my french neighbour 

Can't wait for this dream coming true ! Good luck to you with this hard work.

I can also meet you in the " real " life, so you can have a beta tester with face to face feedback, I have 3 HTC phones : HD2, HD1 and Diamond 2.

Keep me informed please.


----------



## Dirk (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks amazing! I can't imagine the amount of hard work that goes into making something like this.

Thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## chizzwhizz (Feb 21, 2010)

schaps said:


> I know you are all awaiting it and I'm the first to be impatient to release this beta. I'm working day and night to finish in time, don't forget that I have a full-time job and the rest of my time I'm doing this extra work for free. I even had to take some days off for not being late with the project. I have no rest and I'm really exhausted, so telling that delay is too long doesn't help me at all...
> 
> What I've shown on videos are experimental builds, so it's definitely not for release. Even if the UI is not too buggy I still have a lot of work on system integration, which is a very delicate task, if system integration is not perfect the UI will behave unexpectedly for the half of you.
> 
> This beta is not only for showing you TouchXperience alive or for giving you a chance to play with it, but it is for beta testing purpose so it needs some preparation (debug code, diagnostic and bug reporting tools, online support,...).

Click to collapse



jus to add onto this...the build that is being beta tested will most likely not be what we saw in the demo video as julien previously mentioned. i imagine it will be more of a functional UI so that us as beta testers can ensure that the core of the UI is working right. if the core parts are working perfectly then the fun, cool additions can be focused on. that is what beta testing is...if you want to be a beta tester just so you can be the first to have this on your phone then you are sadly mistaken on the purpose of a beta tester.

keep up the good work Julien


----------



## Badwolve1 (Feb 22, 2010)

schaps said:


> I know you are all awaiting it and I'm the first to be impatient to release this beta. I'm working day and night to finish in time, don't forget that I have a full-time job and the rest of my time I'm doing this extra work for free. I even had to take some days off for not being late with the project. I have no rest and I'm really exhausted, so telling that delay is too long doesn't help me at all...
> 
> What I've shown on videos are experimental builds, so it's definitely not for release. Even if the UI is not too buggy I still have a lot of work on system integration, which is a very delicate task, if system integration is not perfect the UI will behave unexpectedly for the half of you.
> 
> This beta is not only for showing you TouchXperience alive or for giving you a chance to play with it, but it is for beta testing purpose so it needs some preparation (debug code, diagnostic and bug reporting tools, online support,...).

Click to collapse



Schaps, you are producing a wonderful product (That personally, i'm excited about ) you don't have to kill yourself to get this out on time, i am happy to wait for this, looks AWSOME!!! i wouldn't care if there was a month of delay, and anyone who is complaining about the delay should be ashamed, they should try making something as intergrated as this
Many thanks
Badwolve1


----------



## amnagheall (Feb 23, 2010)

I think the release would be earlier before March 27, 2010.


----------



## galaxys (Feb 23, 2010)

Schaps...take your time, get your rest & continue your quality work! When you are ready, then we are ready. Salute'


----------



## joshoon (Feb 23, 2010)

This is a great project Schaps!
Also the screenshots looks very promising.


Dont forget... take your time, that's always needed to make the final project awesome!


Btw, im the guy who mailed you about the Dutch translation I wanted to help with =D


----------



## cyanide911 (Feb 23, 2010)

schaps said:


> I know you are all awaiting it and I'm the first to be impatient to release this beta. I'm working day and night to finish in time, don't forget that I have a full-time job and the rest of my time I'm doing this extra work for free. I even had to take some days off for not being late with the project. I have no rest and I'm really exhausted, so telling that delay is too long doesn't help me at all...
> 
> What I've shown on videos are experimental builds, so it's definitely not for release. Even if the UI is not too buggy I still have a lot of work on system integration, which is a very delicate task, if system integration is not perfect the UI will behave unexpectedly for the half of you.
> 
> This beta is not only for showing you TouchXperience alive or for giving you a chance to play with it, but it is for beta testing purpose so it needs some preparation (debug code, diagnostic and bug reporting tools, online support,...).

Click to collapse



Can you clarify all of us? Will this be able to run on mid level devices like the Diamond? Or low level QVGA devices?
Thanks.


----------



## DaveShaw (Feb 23, 2010)

cyanide911 said:


> Can you clarify all of us? Will this be able to run on mid level devices like the Diamond? Or low level QVGA devices?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



schaps has said before, Yes to Diamond, no to QVGA at the moment.

Ta,
Dave


----------



## domineus (Feb 23, 2010)

I am glad this didn't turn ugly like the other threads on touchxperience
I am also glad there is interaction between schaps and beta testers. Above that (and the email that greeted me) I was pleased with the updates to be given so far
I honestly can't wait to test


----------



## wacky.banana (Feb 23, 2010)

domineus said:


> I am glad this didn't turn ugly like the other threads on touchxperience...

Click to collapse



Be assured that this thread will remain on topic and will not be allowed to "turn ugly", as you put it.

WB


----------



## cyanide911 (Feb 23, 2010)

DaveShaw said:


> schaps has said before, Yes to Diamond, no to QVGA at the moment.
> 
> Ta,
> Dave

Click to collapse



Oh. Okay. I'm sorry, couldn't read the whole thread for the answer.
But anyway, I really with it can somehow run on QVGA. It, or a watered down version of it.


----------



## domineus (Feb 23, 2010)

cyanide911 said:


> Oh. Okay. I'm sorry, couldn't read the whole thread for the answer.
> But anyway, I really with it can somehow run on QVGA. It, or a watered down version of it.

Click to collapse



tough to say there's no true 3d acceleration even manila 1.0 runs pretty bad on the kaiser
and if it doesn't run manila well then it won't run this well from the looks of it sorry  =(


----------



## accountabc (Feb 23, 2010)

I just watched the preview video and that got me interested, so I just read through the whole thread. I'm really looking forward to a release . Ofcourse your normal life is more important . I just want to thank you for your effort you already put into making WinMo more usable and better looking. 
I would love to see integration with Windows Mediacenter. Do you plan on integratin PC remote control over wifi or bluetooth? It would be awesome if we could control WMC and even more awsome if it would also work with other applications like MediaPortal, Winamp or WMP .


----------



## ramcid (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow, looks amazing 

A few sugestions, I dont know how far or how much you have intergrated things yet, but what would be usefull for me would be.

- Good email interface that can be set up for multiple email acounts.

- SMS similar to HTCs where you can view the sent and recived messages of a contact as a conversation.

- Contacts photos using their Facebook profile photo.
birthaday, email address and telephone numbers also added from facebook to contacts details.

- Facebook/twitter intergration

Look forward to using it, when its done.... take your time, don't push yourself too hard, what you are doing is amazing.


----------



## PMoto (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm glad I found this...

Keep on the awesome work. We will be waiting.

PM


----------



## wud_e (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi, I hope all is well.  Will this be CDMA friendly?


----------



## dunleavy (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks like an awesome UI.  Can't wait to test it out on my Omnia.  Donations will be given, you definitely dserve it for this.

Have a good day.


----------



## killerroger (Feb 25, 2010)

this is awsome
cannot wait to try it on my Leo


----------



## shadi22 (Feb 25, 2010)

*awesome!!!*

im much more excited having this than a windows 7 phone...like it a lot!..


----------



## dunleavy (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome.  I would like to offer my assistance with testing for the WQVGA version phones, particularily my Omnia i910 for Verizon.  I am happy to contribute a donation.  Just tell me how much you need to keep this going and assist in any way.  I would donate on your site but I too am getting Virus attack warnings from my firewall.  If paypal works for you, I can do that as well.  Email me at [email protected] so we can discuss if this is possible or if this will not run on my phone.  I think it should but your the expert.

Look forward to hearing from you soon.

Thanks.


----------



## martie666 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Donations*



dunleavy said:


> Awesome.  I would like to offer my assistance with testing for the WQVGA version phones, particularily my Omnia i910 for Verizon.  I am happy to contribute a donation.  Just tell me how much you need to keep this going and assist in any way.  I would donate on your site but I too am getting Virus attack warnings from my firewall.  If paypal works for you, I can do that as well.  Email me at [email protected] so we can discuss if this is possible or if this will not run on my phone.  I think it should but your the expert.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you soon.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



How about reading the first post and pressing the Donate button?
The amount to donate is always up to you. Your post smells a bit like "I want VIP treatment".


----------



## evilc (Feb 28, 2010)

Transaction ID 1VM72173VK988123X

Access to a beta copy ASAP would be appreciated. I need to reflash my ROM and am getting sick of windows mobile as-is. May flash my TP to android instead.
Please help restore my faith in winmo!


----------



## bubbdamadaussie (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok got me kick ass phone now all I need is for this beta to be released so we can start fine tuning it


----------



## hanisms (Mar 1, 2010)

Is there any news ؟؟


----------



## schaps (Mar 1, 2010)

Now that the early beta is ready, you can expect more information in the following days.


----------



## ranasrule (Mar 1, 2010)

schaps said:


> Now that the early beta is ready, you can expect more information in the following days.

Click to collapse



good to hear bro...can wait


----------



## amnagheall (Mar 1, 2010)

schaps said:


> Now that the early beta is ready, you can expect more information in the following days.

Click to collapse



Are you going to upload the BETA for everyone or just for those who donate for the run test?? I am sincerely waiting for this to come out..


----------



## SirMcFrosty (Mar 1, 2010)

i donated a small amount - sry i am a bit coutious when it comes to money over internet 

i sent u also a "small" note over ur page - hope u can react onto that note. if all works well and i get my hands on ur work i am the last one who will not support ya with some more small donations over time and my help 

if all is like first impressions from the videos - awesome work buddy - i think that will be going to be an upper class development for our winmos


----------



## domineus (Mar 1, 2010)

I cannot wait for the beta release =)


----------



## playboyfunny (Mar 1, 2010)

waiting =)


----------



## mkid (Mar 3, 2010)

very impressive ......  
can't wait to give it a try


----------



## Topfar (Mar 4, 2010)

Will you be setting up a separate thread for beta tester reports?


----------



## evilc (Mar 4, 2010)

schaps said:


> Now that the early beta is ready, you can expect more information in the following days.

Click to collapse



The suspense is killing me!!
How will info be sent? The email address we donated with?


----------



## SirMcFrosty (Mar 4, 2010)

evilc said:


> The suspense is killing me!!
> How will info be sent? The email address we donated with?

Click to collapse



thats a good question. would also like to know how it will work for donators.


----------



## evilc (Mar 4, 2010)

I just got my email, so they are going out.
[Edit] Bah, the link in the email links to a forum that I cannot access (Yes I have an account).


----------



## schaps (Mar 4, 2010)

Topfar said:


> Will you be setting up a separate thread for beta tester reports?

Click to collapse



There is a dedicated thread for TouchXperience beta testing on TouchXperience website.


----------



## schaps (Mar 4, 2010)

evilc said:


> The suspense is killing me!!
> How will info be sent? The email address we donated with?

Click to collapse



I think there was a problem when I sent you the first e-mail, please register on http://forum.touchxperience.com/ and give me your username so I will add you to beta testers group.


----------



## evilc (Mar 4, 2010)

schaps said:


> I think there was a problem when I sent you the first e-mail, please register on http://forum.touchxperience.com/ and give me your username so I will add you to beta testers group.

Click to collapse



Thanks Schaps! My username on your forum is the same - evilC

I signed up before I got invited, maybe that broke it. I changed the email address for the original account and re-signed up as evilC1 but it did not work either.


----------



## evilc (Mar 4, 2010)

Got access now, thanks. Pls ignore the request from evilC1, that was just me creating a new acct to see if that did it.


----------



## schaps (Mar 4, 2010)

evilc said:


> Thanks Schaps! My username on your forum is the same - evilC
> 
> I signed up before I got invited, maybe that broke it. I changed the email address for the original account and re-signed up as evilC1 but it did not work either.

Click to collapse



I add manually members to beta testers group but I need to know their username first, that's why. Now you are in evilC!


----------



## Biggzz (Mar 4, 2010)

schaps said:


> I think there was a problem when I sent you the first e-mail, please register on http://forum.touchxperience.com/ and give me your username so I will add you to beta testers group.

Click to collapse



I registered on your forum and i don't really see anything happening there.  Just looking to read up on progress and beta test if possible.  Thanks


----------



## redmanmark86 (Mar 4, 2010)

schaps said:


> I add manually members to beta testers group but I need to know their username first, that's why. Now you are in evilC!

Click to collapse



i aso donated, i have registered on your forum but do not have access to the group 

My username is RedManMark86 and the email address i donated from was the same one i signed up to your forum with.


----------



## stianbert (Mar 4, 2010)

*key file.*

how can i open key files, which tool?


----------



## evilc (Mar 4, 2010)

stianbert said:


> how can i open key files, which tool?

Click to collapse



You dont. Put it in the \windows folder on your phone. Without it, the touchxperiencesetup.cab will not run


----------



## stianbert (Mar 4, 2010)

evilc said:


> You dont. Put it in the \windows folder on your phone. Without it, the touchxperiencesetup.cab will not run

Click to collapse



superb....now i need access to download


----------



## stianbert (Mar 4, 2010)

need access username: stiabert  Email: [email protected]


----------



## LawlessPPC (Mar 4, 2010)

sorry to ba a bind but no access to forum here either


Thanx in advance


----------



## schaps (Mar 4, 2010)

That's done guys, now you should be able to access private beta forum and download TouchXperience.


----------



## stianbert (Mar 4, 2010)

schaps said:


> That's done guys, now you should be able to access private beta forum and download TouchXperience.

Click to collapse



can you please look in to it again, i cant access to download, i dont find delta3
in betatestergroup


----------



## jlavoie (Mar 4, 2010)

must i donate do test schaps? would like a package to cook and test.


----------



## schaps (Mar 4, 2010)

stianbert said:


> can you please look in to it again, i cant access to download, i dont find delta3
> in betatestergroup

Click to collapse



Sorry you were on pending list, it should be ok now.


----------



## schaps (Mar 4, 2010)

jlavoie said:


> must i donate do test schaps? would like a package to cook and test.

Click to collapse



Donators are welcome


----------



## jlavoie (Mar 4, 2010)

if i must---> 3FC00864DC001581S 

thanks for your hard work.


----------



## stianbert (Mar 4, 2010)

schaps said:


> Sorry you were on pending list, it should be ok now.

Click to collapse



ok now....testing testing


----------



## Biggzz (Mar 4, 2010)

schaps said:


> Donators are welcome

Click to collapse



Can you help know where to find it at in the forum...I requested to join the beta group as well.  Transaction ID: 6E050842GE7237936


----------



## souljaboy (Mar 4, 2010)

since u opened in general i take it it wont be hd2 exclusive ? if u want that pls think of the non multitouch fones , and dont use htc specific sensors ...


----------



## chenmazo (Mar 4, 2010)

Schaps 
I haven't got an email or access yet.
My username is as it is on here.  I donated a couple of weeks ago.  Confirmation was 0R093759GD729402A.


----------



## schaps (Mar 4, 2010)

chenmazo said:


> Schaps
> I haven't got an email or access yet.
> My username is as it is on here. I donated a couple of weeks ago. Confirmation was 0R093759GD729402A.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your contribution, I've just sent you the email.


----------



## schaps (Mar 4, 2010)

*I've just uploaded a demo video of TouchXperience running on an old HTC Touch Diamond :*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_cSbKXlTnY*


----------



## thepolishguy (Mar 4, 2010)

*Wowzers*

Very cool. Will there be an instruction manual (lol)?


----------



## MrGoodCat (Mar 5, 2010)

is there a specific amount we need to donate to get into the beta? not trying to sound cheap or anything, haha, but i've seen betas that require a certain buy in amount, so just curious...


----------



## Kawaiius (Mar 5, 2010)

MrGoodCat said:


> is there a specific amount we need to donate to get into the beta? not trying to sound cheap or anything, haha, but i've seen betas that require a certain buy in amount, so just curious...

Click to collapse



yea same question..im willing to donate to try this bad boy out.


----------



## redmanmark86 (Mar 5, 2010)

schaps said:


> That's done guys, now you should be able to access private beta forum and download TouchXperience.

Click to collapse



you gave me access but you stillneed to send me my key please


----------



## chizzwhizz (Mar 5, 2010)

theres no amount required for donations, but bear in mind that donations we make are going towards purchasing phones so that schaps can test out the UI and bugs that people are reporting from different devices.


----------



## schaps (Mar 5, 2010)

redmanmark86 said:


> you gave me access but you stillneed to send me my key please

Click to collapse



That's done, you should have got it on the email you registered with.


----------



## schaps (Mar 5, 2010)

chizzwhizz said:


> theres no amount required for donations, but bear in mind that donations we make are going towards purchasing phones so that schaps can test out the UI and bugs that people are reporting from different devices.

Click to collapse



Exactly. You can simply donate how much my work deserves, it's up to you, any donator is welcome.


----------



## noofny (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi mate I've registered on your forum (same username) - can you please set me up for beta test download (previous donation 3B136507K14969539).

Many thanks - looking very forward to this!


----------



## noofny (Mar 5, 2010)

goddam...whats wrong with your home page mate (http://www.touchxperience.com/)? Those clicksor ads are redirecting to malware/spam sites??


----------



## schaps (Mar 5, 2010)

noofny said:


> Hi mate I've registered on your forum (same username) - can you please set me up for beta test download (previous donation 3B136507K14969539).
> 
> Many thanks - looking very forward to this!

Click to collapse



That's done, you should have got an email with instructions for downloading TouchXperience and participate to the beta testing.


----------



## schaps (Mar 5, 2010)

noofny said:


> goddam...whats wrong with your home page mate (http://www.touchxperience.com/)? Those clicksor ads are redirecting to malware/spam sites??

Click to collapse



I did not get any problem until now but a few people reported the same problem, it seems to redirect on malicious websites on some localized ads. I am investigating but I think I will have to change advertiser...


----------



## Chris1974 (Mar 5, 2010)

Schaps, good to see you are finally near completion of your very ambitious project!!!

What everybody is dieing to hear I think is: What do the beta testers think of the UI???

Is it as nice as it looks on the demo video's???

Keep up the good work!


----------



## SirMcFrosty (Mar 5, 2010)

hi schaps - i donated already for a while (9YB37093YH8703403)

now i registered (SirMcFrosty) also on your board and requested a join to the beta group.

i hope u can give me also access to ur n1 piece of work - but take care i try out things a lot... so depending on how many errors i can find ... u will see a lot feedback from me (i think thats what u want or not?)


----------



## schaps (Mar 5, 2010)

Chris1974 said:


> Schaps, good to see you are finally near completion of your very ambitious project!!!
> 
> What everybody is dieing to hear I think is: What do the beta testers think of the UI???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course it is as nice as on videos, it is the same and even better version!

The first feedback is not bad at all, not so many bugs that I feared for a first alpha version, it has been working on many devices but there are compatibility and performance issues with some configurations, so I have to work on it.


----------



## gdem3685 (Mar 5, 2010)

how can i become a private beta tester?? i checked the whole site and found nothing there!


----------



## chizzwhizz (Mar 5, 2010)

*its AWESOME*

personally i love the beta more than the videos...there are bugs to work out but thats the point of beta testing. im running touchxperience on top of a pretty empty today screen...disabled sense so i have about 95 mbs ram free.

anyways i use an unbranded tp2 and i must say that for the most part touchxperience runs very smooth on my phone (transitions, moving backgrounds, etc). Even in the beta test, I can see how deep the customizations will go and im even more excited for upcoming releases


----------



## schaps (Mar 5, 2010)

SirMcFrosty said:


> hi schaps - i donated already for a while (9YB37093YH8703403)
> 
> now i registered (SirMcFrosty) also on your board and requested a join to the beta group.
> 
> i hope u can give me also access to ur n1 piece of work - but take care i try out things a lot... so depending on how many errors i can find ... u will see a lot feedback from me (i think thats what u want or not?)

Click to collapse



Thanks, you are welcome!


----------



## ramcid (Mar 5, 2010)

I would like to also support you with beta testing.

I just donated €10.00 

PayPal ID# 9UR01244JT9141358

Registered on your site with same name: Ramcid

From what I've read and seen so far it looks fantastic. Hopefully see you on the Beta Forums.


----------



## alfi07 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Hello*

I would like to also support you with beta testing.

I just donated €5
PayPal ID# 67T052905K029702Y
Registered on your site with same name: alfi07
thnk you. very much.


----------



## yoboj (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Schaps,
Just donated, transaction id: 5RA05178Y2823081H

Registered on your forum as: yoboj

looking forward to receiving the beta testing version...
...thanks,
yoboj


----------



## Kawaiius (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey i just donated...transaction id is:6WB95274R58872148

my name is huey88 on your forums..lookin forward to gettin in!


----------



## schaps (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you guys, you should have got instruction to download TouchXperience and participate to beta testing.

Don't hesitate to share your impressions here, to let know people who follow the project, I'm sure they will appreciate.


----------



## Neo1978 (Mar 5, 2010)

I Donated. Paypal ID 5SW01521AU560390L.
Where can i get the beta version?
My Name on your Forum is Neo1978


----------



## Bitcrawler (Mar 5, 2010)

I donated to. PayPal 4D66371895404273A
Forum Name is Bitcrawler

Please let me try the beta version 

Thank you!


----------



## Kawaiius (Mar 5, 2010)

Im on an htc touch pro 2...and im loving this..the only problems i have is it crashing when i try to remove a widget (think its been said before)...and when i check a text in the program it loads my web browser..dunno waht thats all about..other then that i love it


----------



## gdem3685 (Mar 5, 2010)

i just donated!!
Transaction ID: 5WK58029VX9707629

Registered in your forum with the same username: GDem3685


----------



## tmccully (Mar 5, 2010)

schaps said:


> Thank you guys, you should have got instruction to download TouchXperience and participate to beta testing.
> 
> Don't hesitate to share your impressions here, to let know people who follow the project, I'm sure they will appreciate.

Click to collapse



I received my TouchXperience Beta Testing email, but the link takes me to a page with the message :_You are not authorised to read this forum._  The message persists even after re-registering with site.  Also what, precisely, is to be done with the .key file?  Thanks!


----------



## Bizybone (Mar 5, 2010)

We appreciate your work Schaps

PayPal #5R4767151G670140S

If you have any space left for beta testers I'd be glad to join.  

Registered as Bizbone, I own a TP2


----------



## chizzwhizz (Mar 5, 2010)

when schaps add your name to the forum list then you will be able to access the page. instructions for what to do with the key are written there also


----------



## colwal (Mar 5, 2010)

First post on these forums and I think it is only worthy that it be this one as this is amazing and full kudos goes out to your great work.

Pretty damn good forum as well


----------



## gdem3685 (Mar 5, 2010)

i registered on the TX forum, i received my email and when i click on the link to download the cabs i get the following error:

''The selected attachment does not exist anymore.

The file ./../files/53_70124c81228b233d8ad5a58cd2d239ed does not exist.''

What can i do about it??


----------



## rdub4nd (Mar 5, 2010)

Im  registered at your site under same name.  
Transaction ID: 3JN02038BL127211B
would love to try this out.

edit as I was trying to sign into your site I got the malware as others have experienced.  if there is a way around this please let me know.  Thanks


----------



## schaps (Mar 6, 2010)

rdub4nd said:


> Im registered at your site under same name.
> Transaction ID: 3JN02038BL127211B
> would love to try this out.
> 
> edit as I was trying to sign into your site I got the malware as others have experienced. if there is a way around this please let me know. Thanks

Click to collapse



Thank you for your donation. You need to register on http://forum.touchxperience.com/, not on TouchXperience website.
I have contacted my advertiser about localized ad links redirecting to malware.


----------



## MrGoodCat (Mar 6, 2010)

well i figured i'd like to do some testing. thinking of leaving winmo but this ui just might be what i have been hoping winmo could be.

here's my t-id: 5VR41487S6536164N

user name is the same as her. thanks schaps. i will gladly donate more as it progresses to a final build. keep up you hard work!


----------



## Hayden4018 (Mar 6, 2010)

I hope I can help with the testing! Transaction ID: 6YB3286796555200C. Username same as the above.


----------



## ahdeshpande (Mar 6, 2010)

*Atom Exec*



krjcook said:


> I really Hope a QVGA version is or may be in development.

Click to collapse



Will this run on O2 Atom Exec with WM 6.5.3


----------



## Exca (Mar 6, 2010)

I wonder what the demands are and if the regular diamond and diamond 2 will be able to run this smoothly. 

I also wonder if we can have the rotating animated wallpaper it looks neat ^^ 

Cheers!


----------



## Dadalolz (Mar 6, 2010)

Someone have tested it on the SE x1?

How can i become a private beta tester?


----------



## rdub4nd (Mar 6, 2010)

schaps said:


> Thank you for your donation. You need to register on http://forum.touchxperience.com/, not on TouchXperience website.
> I have contacted my advertiser about localized ad links redirecting to malware.

Click to collapse



thanks shaps....i am now registered at the forum.  again same name.  awaiting further instructions.


----------



## Diagrafeas (Mar 6, 2010)

When should we expect a final release?
With it be free?


----------



## DunkDream (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey schaps,

I also donated 

Here is the transaction number:

3TN63029AP8617104

I'm also registred on your forum with the same name as I am here:

DunkDream

I would like to test you great program, too.

Can you please send me the download instruction?

Best regards and thanks for your good work!

DunkDream


----------



## Bizybone (Mar 6, 2010)

Exca said:


> I wonder what the demands are and if the regular diamond and diamond 2 will be able to run this smoothly.
> 
> I also wonder if we can have the rotating animated wallpaper it looks neat ^^
> 
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



Check out this video schaps posted a few days ago, it shows TX working on a Diamond

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_cSbKXlTnY


----------



## Exca (Mar 6, 2010)

Donated:

Transaction ID: 8C660043XJ217715G
Username on your forum: Exca... would like the beta test

More donation to come if i like it


----------



## teicho (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey schaps

my nick name is teicho in your forum 
sorry for my english


----------



## aquasesh (Mar 7, 2010)

Salut Schaps,


i also send you my donation. Keep the good work going. 
My trans ID 64R37411192154433

My forum nick is Aquasesh.

Merci


----------



## k9tim (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow this UI is looking great!! Nice work! Would love to test-
Donation sent!!!

Trans ID: 21G26403VG0728724

Same forum name as XDA (k9tim)

Cheers!


----------



## NoNo1234 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Beta tester please!*

Very impressive UI !! Great work!

My donation ID: 1P2917711W857360R

My nickname is NoNo1234

Please add me as soon as possible!!


----------



## aquasesh (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I've downloaded the necessary software, but there was no .reg file.
No email either... guess i have to be patient a little longer (^ ^)


----------



## schaps (Mar 8, 2010)

aquasesh said:


> Well, I've downloaded the necessary software, but there was no .reg file.
> No email either... guess i have to be patient a little longer (^ ^)

Click to collapse



Have you checked in your spam folder? It has been sent to your paypal email address.


----------



## jagan2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Schaps good work can you tell me onething that is after beta testing it will be available for all?


----------



## mlr_90 (Mar 8, 2010)

Would love to test this UI.  May just give me a reason to stay with WM.  Really leaning towards android but this might change my mind 

Transaction ID: 7BB74365N96516430


----------



## ADeadlySpoon (Mar 8, 2010)

mlr_90 said:


> Would love to test this UI.  May just give me a reason to stay with WM.  Really leaning towards android but this might change my mind
> 
> Transaction ID: 7BB74365N96516430

Click to collapse



+1 to this.


----------



## Reversedhex (Mar 8, 2010)

mlr_90 said:


> Would love to test this UI.  May just give me a reason to stay with WM.  Really leaning towards android but this might change my mind
> 
> Transaction ID: 7BB74365N96516430

Click to collapse



same here, but the most i like about android are the widgets which snaps has integrated in txp to  this rocks!

btw Transaction ID: 6YE2070024298842B


----------



## _nobody17_ (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello schaps
I must only donate on your button and then i can also test the beta?
Sorry that i ask this but i´m not sure 
I think this is the best UI i ever seen for windows mobile and i hope you keep on this great work


----------



## schaps (Mar 8, 2010)

To the last donators - thank you - if you donated to participate in beta testing, please register on http://forum.touchxperience.com/ and let me know your username so I can add you to beta testers group and send you instructions.


----------



## schaps (Mar 8, 2010)

_nobody17_ said:


> Hello schaps
> I must only donate on your button and then i can also test the beta?
> Sorry that i ask this but i´m not sure
> I think this is the best UI i ever seen for windows mobile and i hope you keep on this great work

Click to collapse



Sure, other donators can confirm! 
Then just do what I said in my previous post.


----------



## danjohnson19855 (Mar 8, 2010)

this looks brill, i have signed up, how much do i donate to recieve the file?


----------



## schaps (Mar 8, 2010)

danjohnson19855 said:


> this looks brill, i have signed up, how much do i donate to recieve the file?

Click to collapse



It's up to you to decide how much deserves my work.


----------



## danjohnson19855 (Mar 8, 2010)

ok thanks i have donated, 

transaction 1FX12754ML621943E

danjohnson19855 username

thanks again 



schaps said:


> It's up to you to decide how much deserves my work.

Click to collapse


----------



## _nobody17_ (Mar 8, 2010)

schaps said:


> Sure, other donators can confirm!
> Then just do what I said in my previous post.

Click to collapse



Ok thank you I´ll donate next day I go to bed now


----------



## mlr_90 (Mar 8, 2010)

username: mlr_90
Transaction ID: 7BB74365N96516430
Thanks


----------



## chizzwhizz (Mar 9, 2010)

*Screenshots!*

heres two screenshots just to show some off the none beta testers what it actually looks like

1st pic: start menu...drop menu popup when top right pressed

2nd pic: custom panel (contains music player widget, battery widget, and performance widget


----------



## Reversedhex (Mar 9, 2010)

schaps said:


> To the last donators - thank you - if you donated to participate in beta testing, please register on http://forum.touchxperience.com/ and let me know your username so I can add you to beta testers group and send you instructions.

Click to collapse



username : reversedhex
Transaction ID: 6YE2070024298842B

thank you!


----------



## the_scotsman (Mar 9, 2010)

Just donated: 5VU92724MW368121X

Will make another donation once I've had the chance to test it out etc 

I'm very curious to test out this beta release, you obviously put a huge amount of work into it!

Same username as this forum


----------



## oedsdemeer (Mar 9, 2010)

*TouchXperience*

Ohwww scraps!! If I can speak for us all.....we can't wait till the release!! It seems like an superb addition to wm6.5 and sense!!! Can you give us any heads-up on the progress?!


----------



## andylayo (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Schaps

This looks awesome,
May I have a go please.

username: andylayo
Transaction ID: 62C036309V420545A


----------



## _nobody17_ (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Schaps

Just donated: TransactionID: 12K047848N0788048
                   Username: _nobody17_
Thanks!!!


----------



## thepolishguy (Mar 9, 2010)

*How is the beta?!*

I keep seeing donations and request for the beta- which is good. But I guess the beta testers must love the UI so much they don't have time to post how it is going? Can a few people share their experience with the beta testing?


----------



## the_scotsman (Mar 9, 2010)

The basic structure is there, but there are obviously quite a few bugs and missing features...it's not ready to be used every day just quite yet...but the potential is really quite awesome and this should be fantastic once it's completed.

An amazing amount of work has gone into it, thats for sure!


----------



## chizzwhizz (Mar 9, 2010)

I really like the beta...on the rom that i am running, touchxperience and sense 2.5.2012 aren't playing nice with each other but schaps is working on this. I jus disable sense when i want to start touchxperience. On my tp2, the menu transistions and moving backgrounds are very smooth with only a few moments of lag here and there. The search bar is one of my favorite things...like the droid commercials, I can search paris or whatever in the navigation panel and google maps will open with the location centered on the map. 

Alot of detail has been put into this and after a few days with the beta, i am still finding new things. As a first beta this is very impressive and i cant wait for updates.


----------



## TaylorPPC (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the hard work, I donated what I could.

Transaction ID: 5U870440GA266225V

registered on your site under- TaylorATR


looking forward to an email with instructions.


thanks again.


----------



## racemepls (Mar 10, 2010)

I really would like to try this on my GF Touch Pro2 but I'm concerned about lag since the demo was on a HD2.  Has someone with a TP2 tried this and can you give a mini review?


----------



## 96edwy (Mar 10, 2010)

i gta say that is really impressive, well done to you


----------



## amnagheall (Mar 10, 2010)

Is the Beta testing will be for the one who donated only? How about for the one who wants to help only? I want to try the Beta also.


----------



## chizzwhizz (Mar 10, 2010)

*touchxperience on TP2*



racemepls said:


> I really would like to try this on my GF Touch Pro2 but I'm concerned about lag since the demo was on a HD2.  Has someone with a TP2 tried this and can you give a mini review?

Click to collapse





chizzwhizz said:


> I really like the beta...on the rom that i am running, touchxperience and sense 2.5.2012 aren't playing nice with each other but schaps is working on this. I jus disable sense when i want to start touchxperience. On my tp2, the menu transistions and moving backgrounds are very smooth with only a few moments of lag here and there. The search bar is one of my favorite things...like the droid commercials, I can search paris or whatever in the navigation panel and google maps will open with the location centered on the map.
> 
> Alot of detail has been put into this and after a few days with the beta, i am still finding new things. As a first beta this is very impressive and i cant wait for updates.

Click to collapse



what else do u want to know? it was just a few posts up from urs...bear in mind that txp is still in beta stage and not ready to be used as a stand alone UI yet


----------



## chizzwhizz (Mar 10, 2010)

amnagheall said:


> Is the Beta testing will be for the one who donated only? How about for the one who wants to help only? I want to try the Beta also.

Click to collapse



i believe the initial beta testing is for those who donated, etc. But when touchxperience becomes more stable and closer to its final stages...perhaps schaps will release a public beta.


----------



## Santaria (Mar 10, 2010)

Confirmation number: 3LY66738X5361421D

Forum username: Santaria

Looks good Schaps, can't wait to try it


----------



## Tonybro (Mar 10, 2010)

Schaps,

Donation sent (7CW95125RX187684P), but having problems registering on touchxperience.com. (PM'd you from there).

Regards,

Tony


----------



## broknheart_008 (Mar 10, 2010)

helloooo guyz this project is gr88 and cant wait !!!!
1 question will it support xperia x1 plzzz do answer


----------



## yoboj (Mar 10, 2010)

broknheart_008 said:


> helloooo guyz this project is gr88 and cant wait !!!!
> 1 question will it support xperia x1 plzzz do answer

Click to collapse



I've tried it on the X1, but had too much time to play.  It certainly runs.

There can be a slight delay when rotating from one screen to another, I personally would like to see a simple slide transition option that can be enabled for slower devices.

I've also not had much luck with the music player, it seems to pick up all artists and albums, but once you select an album it doesn't then show the tracks in the album.  This maybe a known issue, I've not had a chance to check yet.

Hope that answers your question
Joboy


----------



## k9tim (Mar 10, 2010)

The animated background runs smoother than most everything else I have seen on my TP2. It really is impressive.

The lag in switching between panels is (at this time) very noticeable.

I could not get it to run with the MightyROM I was using so I had to dump back to the Verizon update rom.

All in all, this is a very cool UI Schaps has going here. Just remember the more donations he sees, the more devices he can work with.


----------



## TaylorPPC (Mar 10, 2010)

upon installation of NETCF3.5 i receive an error requesting to stop all applications and processes to install. I have disabled sense and closed all proper programs in task manager. I tried the cab given in download link and the exe distributed for NETCF3.5.....im running NRGY's latest rom for tp2. any pointers would be nice....


*just tried on a fresh Hard Reset and still received the same error.


----------



## TaylorPPC (Mar 10, 2010)

well it appears even with the errors with NETCF3.5, TouchXperience is still functionable(needed to automatically start TouchXperiement from start menu). a bit laggy on transitions and animations, but overall an excellent UI none the less....

would like to see some additional clocks if possible. and hope that I can help test further beta's. 

great UI, Im tired of sense already lol.


----------



## amnagheall (Mar 11, 2010)

chizzwhizz said:


> i believe the initial beta testing is for those who donated, etc. But when touchxperience becomes more stable and closer to its final stages...perhaps schaps will release a public beta.

Click to collapse



really?? I have friends who are desperately waiting for the beta to come out.. I hope it would be sooner!


----------



## Derad (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi
 I've donated ;D

On Forum and on your site: Derad
N° Confirmation: 	8G066111LY151470U

Thanks


----------



## Lohith (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi...me  a newbie...

i am in awe with ur development...

have donated..can i test ur beta version plz

I have  a TP2 (UK vodafone)
I am currently using SPB mobile shell 3.5.3 with Mskips Ultimate V2


----------



## Lohith (Mar 12, 2010)

here is the donation receipt on paypal
Receipt ID: 4211-0401-9431-8294


----------



## renzwat (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Schaps i would like to try your program
Transaction No: 8YU43814TP967273P
User: renzwat


Thanks


----------



## schaps (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you for all your donations, you will get soon an email with instructions about how to download TouchXperience and participate in beta testing.


----------



## schaps (Mar 12, 2010)

Lohith said:


> Hi...me a newbie...
> 
> i am in awe with ur development...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you give me your username on TouchXperience website so I can add you to beta testers group. Thanks.


----------



## Prinzvalium (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello

Im just interested on how i can get a beta account. I already donated and i can't w8 to test Touchxperience on my Blackstone (And if their are bugs I would like to report them). My account on the TouchXperience website is kaspar87

gretz Prinz


----------



## schaps (Mar 12, 2010)

To make things clear and easier for becoming beta testers, I published some info and links: http://www.touchxperience.com/

Some donators send me just a few cents hoping to get the beta, I am sorry but I can't accept such a donation because I have PayPal fees so it costs me much that what I get.
Keep in mind that your donations are really important for the project because I need to invest in different device models, so I can work to port TouchXperience on those devices.


----------



## schaps (Mar 12, 2010)

*You are all welcome on the TouchXperience Facebook page! *


----------



## jebuske (Mar 12, 2010)

Can some people tell me how much they donated? I want to know what's considered a standard donation over here..

thanks!


----------



## chizzwhizz (Mar 13, 2010)

jebuske said:


> Can some people tell me how much they donated? I want to know what's considered a standard donation over here..
> 
> thanks!

Click to collapse



i gave 10 euros...ppl have probably given much more than that and also much less but 10 is what i could afford


----------



## jordant2 (Mar 13, 2010)

I see you are using an hd2. Will this work on tp2 in landscape mode? Or is this UI only for use in portrait mode? If so I would be happy to make a donation and become a beta tester. Landscape is a must for me. Even if it's a scaled down version.


----------



## schaps (Mar 13, 2010)

jordant2 said:


> I see you are using an hd2. Will this work on tp2 in landscape mode? Or is this UI only for use in portrait mode? If so I would be happy to make a donation and become a beta tester. Landscape is a must for me. Even if it's a scaled down version.

Click to collapse



Thank you for yor interest! The current version of TouchXperience does not support landscape mode but I am working on it, it is planned for the next release.


----------



## schaps (Mar 13, 2010)

jebuske said:


> Can some people tell me how much they donated? I want to know what's considered a standard donation over here..
> 
> thanks!

Click to collapse



From what I get there is no really standard donation, it's different for everyone, some donate only few cents and some others are very generous. As I suggested, simply donate how much you think my work deserves, or more if you are willing to invest in the project, as it helps me to buy new device models to work on.


----------



## NRGZ28 (Mar 13, 2010)

schaps said:


> From what I get there is no really standard donation, it's different for everyone, some donate only few cents and some others are very generous. As I suggested, simply donate how much you think my work deserves, or more if you are willing to invest in the project, as it helps me to buy new device models to work on.

Click to collapse




But a few "cents" is obviously not enough for you.   You know this ASKING for donations to beta test your application is really turning me off from wanting to help test your app and from what *I* have experienced so far, it's not worth paying money to test it. It's nowhere near ready for a release.


----------



## acidbath5546 (Mar 13, 2010)

NRGZ28 said:


> But a few "cents" is obviously not enough for you.   You know this ASKING for donations to beta test your application is really turning me off from wanting to help test your app and from what *I* have experienced so far, it's not worth paying money to test it. It's nowhere near ready for a release.

Click to collapse



I agree NRGZ28.
It seems as though lately asking for donations to "Beta Test" has become quite a common accurance (see Lesscro WM7 theme issue).
It is sad to see more people requiring donations as opposed to saying "If you like my work please Donate".
This is counter productive to the very sense of "Community" that I love so much about XDA.
This has really turned me off as well.


----------



## amnagheall (Mar 14, 2010)

schaps, I am waiting for the BETA release for months now. I think it would be best for you and, we, your fans if you release the BETA in public so we could help for the development and, of course, it would be faster to check for any problems. Some of your testers is just wanting to try your BETA but not actually for helping you.

Also, I am sorry to say, but I think the "donation" thing is becoming compulsory for everyone who is waiting for the release. I just hope you could release it early in public. Thanks for the hard work. Goodluck.


----------



## xraytech8704 (Mar 14, 2010)

very nice work!


----------



## bevoc (Mar 14, 2010)

*schaps should changed "donations" to premium access fee*

if this is any good to any one, than schaps should just make a standard premium access fee.

so no one can complain. put a standard 2-5 euro fee. call it a membership fee. annual. for a years free access to your stuff. i hate when people argues about intellectual property, 
in which schap do not own some of it. (the graphics, icons images etc)

so in my opinion (im not saying im right)

          1- schaps should charge a premium access fee for the TX
          2-at least make clear how much is the minimum "donation" that will entitle the "donator" to access to tx....

and to nrgz (no disrespect intended) - you dont own or program the TX ui so you should not complain about the compulsory donation. you released your roms freely, that is your choice, schaps requires a compulsory donation for his app, its his choice, if you dont like it dont get it. its that simple....

the thing that pisses you off is, u want it for free right?


----------



## bevoc (Mar 14, 2010)

xraytech8704 said:


> yes, I also agree you should release it soon, so we can help.

Click to collapse



help? i doubt that


----------



## jms2367 (Mar 14, 2010)

still hoping that there will be a public beta release.  will wqvga devices be supported as well?


----------



## schaps (Mar 14, 2010)

acidbath5546 said:


> I agree NRGZ28.
> It seems as though lately asking for donations to "Beta Test" has become quite a common accurance (see Lesscro WM7 theme issue).
> It is sad to see more people requiring donations as opposed to saying "If you like my work please Donate".
> This is counter productive to the very sense of "Community" that I love so much about XDA.
> This has really turned me off as well.

Click to collapse


*It's your right if you don't want to contribute in a project, and I don't force anyone to donate.*

*In a community contributions should go in both ways, I've done a lot for the community but now I need some financial help in return to finalize the project. Without counting the huge work made over those 2 years, I have to make investments to work on different device models because each of you want to get TouchXperience working perfectly on your own device. But I don't have big revenues so I am counting on donators to help me, and that's normal donators get an exclusive access to beta testing because they want to involve in the project. I have always shared my work for free and I wish to do so with TouchXperience but I hope you understand I could never release it for free without financial help.*

*I don't need more beta testers because I work with devoted people who help me in beta testing on various devices, and a public beta has no interest for me at the moment because there are so many people who want to test TouchXperience and I can't assist everyone.*

*Every week I get hundreds of mails from people begging me to give them the beta, that's also why I decided to release it exclusively to donators, really if all those people were willing to contribute even 1€ I would be rich! But I'm not even sure that one day donations could cover my expenses...*

*I understand it's not logical to donate before you can enjoy TouchXperience but I have no better solution at the moment, and donators could tell you, they are not disappointed after trying TouchXperience, and if they have any problem I am here to help and solve the issues. Of course, donators also have the guaranty that they will get TouchXperience for free when it will be released, even if it becomes a commercial product or if I can't afford to release it for free.*

*I hope you understand the situation, and if you have better idea just let me know.*


----------



## kaospiloten (Mar 14, 2010)

I dont get it, its up to everyone to donate and get to betatest TX I donatet 10€ witch is less than ONE beer here in Norway.

TX  and Schaps is great, it even helps me reduce my alcohol intake 

Keep up the great work Schaps


----------



## altec1000 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's up to everyone if you want to donate or not.
2 years of hard work and for free is unlikely. If there are enough beta users we just have to wait till it is ready for launch.


----------



## Timothye (Mar 14, 2010)

kaospiloten said:


> I dont get it, its up to everyone to donate and get to betatest TX I donatet 10€ witch is less than ONE beer here in Norway.
> 
> TX  and Schaps is great, it even helps me reduce my alcohol intake
> 
> Keep up the great work Schaps

Click to collapse



10€ will get you 1 glass of wine here in a club .
and its not even a full glass , its like 50% full . WTF -

cant wait for T.Xperience


----------



## tonev (Mar 14, 2010)

I want to be a betatester 
i will donate if you want


----------



## schaps (Mar 14, 2010)

tonev said:


> I want to be a betatester
> i will donate if you want

Click to collapse



It's up to you, if you want... As you should know all donators are welcome!


----------



## MarkAtHome (Mar 14, 2010)

schaps said:


> *It's your right if you don't want to contribute in a project, and I don't force anyone to donate.*
> 
> *In a community contributions should go in both ways, I've done a lot for the community but now I need some financial help in return to finalize the project. Without counting the huge work made over those 2 years, I have to make investments to work on different device models because each of you want to get TouchXperience working perfectly on your own device. But I don't have big revenues so I am counting on donators to help me, and that's normal donators get an exclusive access to beta testing because they want to involve in the project. I have always shared my work for free and I wish to do so with TouchXperience but I hope you understand I could never release it for free without financial help.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


Hi Schaps -- with all due respect, from my vantage point, and it could be due to information unknown to me (to be fair), it looks like you are sucking people in again, as you did two years ago, when you posted (on 14 June 2008 -- "_After 6 months of hard work, here is a preview..._"):

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2301375&postcount=1

After you posted that, since I was a fan of yours, I donated a sizeable amount of €30.00 EUR, on 17 August 2008 (Confirmation number: 9T2328604R332851V).

You shortly disappeared off the face of the earth, unresponsive even to messages to your personal email (which shall remain private).

Now you have re-appeared, showing pretty much the same thing, and are once again appealing for donations!

A big difference for me, though, is that you are now, apparently, no long mentioning support for my phone, Tilt/Kaiser/TyTN II.

Now what?


----------



## schaps (Mar 14, 2010)

MarkAtHome said:


> Hi Schaps -- with all due respect, from my vantage point, and it could be due to information unknown to me (to be fair), it looks like you are sucking people in again, as you did two years ago, when you posted (on 14 June 2008 -- "_After 6 months of hard work, here is a preview..._"):
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2301375&postcount=1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thank you for your generous donation, I am really sorry about the situation, but if you read my previous message you should understand that I'm not sucking people like you said. I left XDA for good reasons, I know it caused confusion from my supporters here and it was a miscommunication. But as you can see I did not let down the people who believed in me, I have been hard working during all this time and now you can see the result.

Maybe you did not noticed but a huge step has been made since the preview I showed on the thread you mentionned, so please don't say it's the same thing! The difference is that now TouchXperience is ready so people know what they donated for and they can enjoy it.

The current version does not support low spec devices because I target the most used devices and most of people changed their phone over the last 3 years, but a support for old devices like TyTN is not impossible. In that case investment is not really a problem as I suppose such device are relatively cheap now, but it will be a lot of work because hardware is very different. Anyway if that's the problem, I can pay you back for your donation.


----------



## MarkAtHome (Mar 14, 2010)

schaps said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation, I am really sorry about the situation, but if you read my previous message you should understand that I'm not sucking people like you said. I left XDA for good reasons, I know it caused confusion from my supporters here and it was a miscommunication. But as you can see I did not let down the people who believed in me, I have been hard working during all this time and now you can see the result.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am not asking for the money back, Schaps.

Just come through this time for your current supporters -- pay your debt to me by coming through for them, and we will be even.


----------



## jet-27 (Mar 14, 2010)

*notice*

I think people are having quickly. More than three year and continues to pay no warranty what you expect that hi disappears again  


no no no........ stop paying


----------



## schaps (Mar 14, 2010)

jet-27 said:


> I think people are having quickly. More than three year and continues to pay no warranty what you expect that hi disappears again
> 
> 
> no no no........ stop paying

Click to collapse



If you behave like that yes there are chances I disappear again from XDA!

You can say all that you want, but donators are now happy to play with TouchXperience on their device and they have no regret!


----------



## Bizybone (Mar 14, 2010)

schaps said:


> If you behave like that yes there are chances I disappear again from XDA!
> 
> You can say all that you want, but donators are now happy to play with TouchXperience on their device and they have no regret!

Click to collapse



You know it's only a matter of time until more people like him will show up here so it's only best you tune them out.

If what you have done so far sucked. This thread would probably be buried by now.

"You know you've made it when you have haters"


----------



## HackMimic (Mar 14, 2010)

I see all these complaints about donating to try TouchXperience but if you tried it you would not complain that you donated. Everyone here want this app to run perfectly and have it for free but it takes money to develop. He could say i dont want donations and develop only for the phone he has and sooooooooo many people would feel butt hurt because it does not support there phone. Others can help by beta testing on other devices but when it comes down to it you dont know how its going to come out if you dont have that phone. Anyone who has really developed an app. im not talking cooking or manila modding as that to me takes nowhere near the same amount of knowledge and skill to do. almost anyone can reverse engineer but to create from scratch its another story. I am also very disappointed to see rom cookers complain about the progress of this app. you should know better. you cookers purposely host roms at sites like hotfile which only allows you to dl one at a time and you have to wait 30min if your dl fails. rapidshare as well. Then on top of trying to make money off of downloads you ask for donations. since you host on fileshare locations those donations go to buy memberships so we dont waste our day downloading. Sorry for the ranting but out of most devs here at XDA Schaps has contributed more than most members and is up there in my book with olipro. If you dont want to donate to this amazing app then dont and wait till it made public. meanwhile if you do donate enjoy one of the best UI's out there. I rather run this beta on my phone than all the new manila stuff coming out. Its funny, TX is a better looking UI, more robust comapred to manila and takes less power away from the phone. Its a good app at the current stage its in and will only get better. Not bad for not have a comprehensive team of programmers working with you and you being the sole dev of this project. My hats off to you Schaps.


----------



## HackMimic (Mar 14, 2010)

NRGZ28 said:


> But a few "cents" is obviously not enough for you.   You know this ASKING for donations to beta test your application is really turning me off from wanting to help test your app and from what *I* have experienced so far, it's not worth paying money to test it. It's nowhere near ready for a release.

Click to collapse



I am dissappointed with you the most. all the donations you take in from all those devices you cook for and you cant donate a simple $1. that shows your true colors. I bet you dont even send donations to the other devs here that you use their work in your roms that receive donations from. Could afford a new HD2 but not a dollar. wow. Las Vegas people are really greedy........ must be in the water out there


----------



## Exca (Mar 15, 2010)

What the hell is this all about. 

I donated, i have no regrets. Since when do you sell your bread for free? Since when do you go to work for free? This is not just a cook people... all of you whining about donating even less then a hamburger from macdonalds are either selfish or either teenagers who have spent to much on weed last month not having a penny left to invest in some good things. But wait, how did you get that htc for free?


----------



## HackMimic (Mar 15, 2010)

i totally agree with you. this cook also forget he cooks advance config tool in his rom's that he takes donations for. talk about disrespect.


----------



## tom_codon (Mar 15, 2010)

jet-27 said:


> I think people are having quickly. More than three year and continues to pay no warranty what you expect that hi disappears again
> 
> 
> no no no........ stop paying

Click to collapse



i can not agree with you comment !

Currently i'm in beta tester of TouchXperience project , and i can say : TouchXperience is fantasic shell interface . Very smooth and improvement 
Schap's did a huge project TouchXperience in almost 3 years (alone)
Which other guys may need 10 years for to do or more 
And i'm sure he's trying to make sure nobody disappointed when he release TouchXperience , that why the software can be take long times for test

@donation : Trust me , u will not disappointed


----------



## amnagheall (Mar 15, 2010)

I really love interface of your BETA but this waiting moments is getting to my nerves already. I just hope you could release the BETA for us also.


----------



## PoisonWolf (Mar 15, 2010)

Schaps,

If I'm looking to be a beta-tester, do I need to register at your site? Can I stay here and just donate from here? 

Cheers.


----------



## HackMimic (Mar 15, 2010)

PoisonWolf said:


> Schaps,
> 
> If I'm looking to be a beta-tester, do I need to register at your site? Can I stay here and just donate from here?
> 
> Cheers.

Click to collapse



You still need to register at his site to be able to get TX. He will need to make your account active to receive TX. That can only be done from his site. keep your account here as that does not affect anything. you just need an account at his site and after he has confirmed your donation you good to go.


----------



## andes83 (Mar 15, 2010)

MarkAtHome said:


> Hi Schaps -- with all due respect, from my vantage point, and it could be due to information unknown to me (to be fair), it looks like you are sucking people in again, as you did two years ago, when you posted (on 14 June 2008 -- "_After 6 months of hard work, here is a preview..._"):
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=2301375&postcount=1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have to agree on some of these comments as I waited quite a long time to see this exclusive TouchXperience project and the promised beta which I understood was going to be FOR FREE for XDA members or maybe I'm imagining things.... It doesn't matter actually ,what matters is that now I see you have to "donate" to use this program and you can't "donate" whatever sum you like it has to be over a specific amount of money.....so let's get things clear a "donation" is something you give for free and not expect anything in return and here we're talking about "purchase" ( which has the definition of paying a certain price and expect a certain product in return).Not to burst anyone's bubbles but in some countries this is considered like "fraud" and I don't know about XDA rules for commercials and everything but this thread looks like a free commercial for selling a program and even if it's permitted by forum laws it's not moral to users to be deceived like that.So what I need from schaps is to make it crystal clear for everyone is this program FREE or do we have to BUY it an that's all.

P.S My purpose is not to insult anyone it's just to get the situation out of the "fog" as I'm certain that there are a lot of people like me wondering what's happening.


----------



## jet-27 (Mar 15, 2010)

*doubts ????*

very well I'm not the only one having doubts on the release of the beta.
I completely agree with you andes83.
xda must stop this free publicitee for product that requires only donnation more and more.......


----------



## HackMimic (Mar 15, 2010)

andes83 said:


> I have to agree on some of these comments as I waited quite a long time to see this exclusive TouchXperience project and the promised beta which I understood was going to be FOR FREE for XDA members or maybe I'm imagining things.... It doesn't matter actually ,what matters is that now I see you have to "donate" to use this program and you can't "donate" whatever sum you like it has to be over a specific amount of money.....so let's get things clear a "donation" is something you give for free and not expect anything in return and here we're talking about "purchase" ( which has the definition of paying a certain price and expect a certain product in return).Not to burst anyone's bubbles but in some countries this is considered like "fraud" and I don't know about XDA rules for commercials and everything but this thread looks like a free commercial for selling a program and even if it's permitted by forum laws it's not moral to users to be deceived like that.So what I need from schaps is to make it crystal clear for everyone is this program FREE or do we have to BUY it an that's all.
> 
> P.S My purpose is not to insult anyone it's just to get the situation out of the "fog" as I'm certain that there are a lot of people like me wondering what's happening.

Click to collapse



Seems like everyone does not fully read his post. He put a minimum as paypal takes a majority of the donation. not his fault complain to paypal and there fees. if you donate a $1 after all the fee's he get $0.25 which is no where near what was donated. if everyone sent $0.50 to him he would never see a cent and that defeats the purpose because how is one to buy new phones to port the project to. everyone gets pissed over a limit. everyone seems to forget that a lot of apps that started here were later a pay only apps.... do your research. lets not forget Olipro charges a donation to get a full unlock on your phones now..


----------



## acidbath5546 (Mar 15, 2010)

schaps said:


> *It's your right if you don't want to contribute in a project, and I don't force anyone to donate.*
> 
> *In a community contributions should go in both ways, I've done a lot for the community but now I need some financial help in return to finalize the project. Without counting the huge work made over those 2 years, I have to make investments to work on different device models because each of you want to get TouchXperience working perfectly on your own device. But I don't have big revenues so I am counting on donators to help me, and that's normal donators get an exclusive access to beta testing because they want to involve in the project. I have always shared my work for free and I wish to do so with TouchXperience but I hope you understand I could never release it for free without financial help.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do understand where you are coming from and very much appreciate you taking the time to respond in a civil and eloquent manner.
I have spent lots of times cooking ROMs for WinMo and Rooting Android and can appreciate the time and effort that goes into making something.  I cant imagine the amount of work that it takes to design and create and seperate UI, so my hats are off to you.
I think that a simple solution to this would be perhaps being a bit more descriptive in your first post.
Since it seemed a bit vague.
Thanks again for your response and know that I am not commenting to try and piss you off or bother you, I just love this community and want to do my part to ensure that it keeps its inegrity 

Back on topic now........LOL....
Cant wait for your public beta release


----------



## schaps (Mar 15, 2010)

andes83 said:


> I have to agree on some of these comments as I waited quite a long time to see this exclusive TouchXperience project and the promised beta which I understood was going to be FOR FREE for XDA members or maybe I'm imagining things.... It doesn't matter actually ,what matters is that now I see you have to "donate" to use this program and you can't "donate" whatever sum you like it has to be over a specific amount of money.....so let's get things clear a "donation" is something you give for free and not expect anything in return and here we're talking about "purchase" ( which has the definition of paying a certain price and expect a certain product in return).Not to burst anyone's bubbles but in some countries this is considered like "fraud" and I don't know about XDA rules for commercials and everything but this thread looks like a free commercial for selling a program and even if it's permitted by forum laws it's not moral to users to be deceived like that.So what I need from schaps is to make it crystal clear for everyone is this program FREE or do we have to BUY it an that's all.
> 
> P.S My purpose is not to insult anyone it's just to get the situation out of the "fog" as I'm certain that there are a lot of people like me wondering what's happening.

Click to collapse



It seems you did not read any word of what I was saying!

I could as well make TouchXperience a commercial product and sell it at a high price like SPB does, but I ever wished to give it for free to the community like I do for my other contributions. I put a lot of work and money in this project and I do it for free, what you are saying is really insulting to me, you have no respect for my work!

I totally agree with your definition of a donation, but I'm not begging or forcing anyone to donate, I don't even set a minimum amount, people are free to donate the amount they want, and only if they wish to contribute in the project! Is it clear enough for you? As contributors, I offer donators an exclusive access to early betas, so they can join other beta testers if they wish, this is a way to thank them and I think they should benefit from what they contributed for, since the long time TouchXperience is under development...

I thank the beta testers who are supporting me here, and who give you again the proof that donators have no regret! For the few others who are making problems I ask you gently to stop polluting this thread, I don't want any argue here, it was intended to ask questions or make suggestions about TouchXperience.

As some others said, TouchXperience is not a mod, a theme, a cook, or anything we use to see on XDA, but an UI which has been developed from scratch over 2 years. Many ROM cookers are making money here without creating or developing anything, some even stole my work, so I don't see why they should be allowed to ask for donations but not me! I am not even making money from my work, but saving donations to refund the money I invested in the project, and to help buying new devices to work on. As a former ROM cooker I know that cooking needs time, but this is really nothing compared to the huge work put in TouchXperience. I have no exact idea of how much would cost this project, counting investment and development time, but it should be over $10.000, so you should better appreciate my devotion instead of complaining and insulting my work!


----------



## PoisonWolf (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Schaps,

I've sent some beer-pongs your way!  I contacted you via your site under the same callsign. Look forward to hearing from you soon! =)

Cheers.


----------



## dadudo2000 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Schaps

I just donated. Trans ID: 6UH03600HY7571517

My TouchExperience user ID is dadudo2000

Can I have email with instructions for download please?

Keep up good work.


----------



## gdem3685 (Mar 15, 2010)

I am a beta tester, i made a donation to help schaps to go on with the Project and i must say it worth it! 

Nobody is forcing us to donate. WE DO IT BY OUR CHOICE. When TouchXperience is released all of us will ask for the project!! 

I totally agree with Schaps about the donation thing!! Keep up the good job mate and i hope this Donation-war is over!!


----------



## PoisonWolf (Mar 15, 2010)

To those of you who dislike what he's doing here, please, just get out of the thread and move on. It's really that simple.  Save your own time and everyone else's time. Until he's pointing a gun to your forehead, I don't see why there is even such a fuss over this. He doesn't owe you guys anything nor do any of you own XDA-Developers single-handedly. So if the mods are not doing anything about it right now, it's obvious that Schaps hasn't broken any black/white legalities. 

The only thing he seems to have broken in the eyes of you fussers and whiners is that he has shredded some sort of developer's or open source ethics code or some heinous and malicious act towards your morality and values.

Grow up and move on if you don't like what he's doing. 

_P.S. If he didn't keep up to his past promises for some of you who have donated large chunks of money, the solution is simple. Don't donate to Schaps anymore, consider it a lesson learned and move on. Remember, you donated, you did not make a purchase. If you think him an evil-liar who is out here to get money, then don't donate anymore and you would have made your point. Then move on._


----------



## schaps (Mar 15, 2010)

PoisonWolf said:


> Hi Schaps,
> 
> I've sent some beer-pongs your way!  I contacted you via your site under the same callsign. Look forward to hearing from you soon! =)
> 
> Cheers.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your support and for your contribution! As you said it's not much, but if all the people who are begging for TouchXperience would do the same, it would be a great help for the project! Do you wish to be beta tester too?


----------



## Lohith (Mar 15, 2010)

my u/n on Touch Experience.com is BlueDiamond


----------



## PoisonWolf (Mar 15, 2010)

schaps said:


> Thank you for your support and for your contribution! As you said it's not much, but if all the people who are begging for TouchXperience would do the same, it would be a great help for the project! Do you wish to be beta tester too?

Click to collapse



Schaps,

Yes please!

Cheers.


----------



## owz206 (Mar 15, 2010)

Donated 
Transaction ID: 4RR79469GV556620R
My user name on touchxperience forum is owz
Really looking forward to trying this out, donation is thoroughly deserved after all the contributions schaps has given to xda over the years.


----------



## chizzwhizz (Mar 15, 2010)

schaps said:


> It seems you did not read any word of what I was saying!
> 
> I could as well make TouchXperience a commercial product and sell it at a high price like SPB does, but I ever wished to give it for free to the community like I do for my other contributions. I put a lot of work and money in this project and I do it for free, what you are saying is really insulting to me, you have no respect for my work!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like Schaps said, he's not forcing anyone to make donations. We (the donators) are donating on our own free will because we want to be part of the preliminary beta tests...and also want to see all the hard work that he has put into this project. *If you do not want to donate then kindly just wait for Schaps to release the public beta!!!* I assure all of you that this project is real and very worth it.


----------



## andes83 (Mar 15, 2010)

schaps said:


> It seems you did not read any word of what I was saying!
> 
> I could as well make TouchXperience a commercial product and sell it at a high price like SPB does, but I ever wished to give it for free to the community like I do for my other contributions. I put a lot of work and money in this project and I do it for free, what you are saying is really insulting to me, you have no respect for my work!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Schaps there's no need to be angry at me as I stated in my PS I'm not looking to insult or argue with anyone I was only looking for a certain  information that clears thing up a little and I got my answer.My words may seem offensive because I don't like things to be "under the cover" and I've seen a lot of promises given by dishonest people who look for quick money on this forum and done nothing for the community.You can understand how things look on the side with the donations and everything ,some people give amounts then receive the work you've promised to all for free and then the confusion starts.Don't get me wrong I'm not a person who will accuse someone without any reason just for the fun of it .Maybe I ,like everyone,am a bit to eager to see an actual product next to the beautiful demos we've seen.In a way the secrecy behind this project is working against it as the wait continues for quite some time now and it's not clear when it will be available.I'm sorry if you feel offended I'm not disrespecting your hard work  or trying to rush things to be done fast but for now I stay firmly behind my words until I see the actual result.When it happens I will be one of the first to congratulate you and will take back everything I said.I will not "pollute" this thread for now and I hope the next thing I write will be the words of appreciation for your work.Cheers


----------



## amnagheall (Mar 16, 2010)

Alright, so basically it will never be released in public. I understand now. Thanks! I hope you succeed with your hard work. Good luck.


----------



## schaps (Mar 16, 2010)

amnagheall said:


> Alright, so basically it will never be released in public. I understand now. Thanks! I hope you succeed with your hard work. Good luck.

Click to collapse



No you don't understand, please read before telling such a stupid thing!

If you don't want to give any cent for my work, so be patient and take it when it will be released.

Sometimes I wonder why I spend all my time working for ungrateful people who don't have patience and don't want to understand that such a project needs a lot of time, if it was so simple I would release it long time before! Hopefully I have supporters, if they weren't there this project would never come true!


----------



## Tirinoarim (Mar 16, 2010)

No, what he is saying is that it is beta.  it is unfinished.  It is not ready.  For that reason he is not giving out to everyone otherwise he will be overwhelmed with complaints about missing functions.

So, hes releasing betas to beta testers.  People who are willing to try it and give constructive feedback.  People who trust and believe in his work.  Who better then than those people who have showed their belief/support by donating.  People donate to say "thank you for putting in the hard work, creating this to better our devices/experience".  Schaps says "your welcome" and "thankyou for your donation" by giving them a gift back.  it is NOT buying a beta.

If you think he is just after the money, dont donate and go away.  simple.  If you trust he is genuine and want to support his efforts then say "thankyou" (i.e. donate).

C'mon people, theres no need for this.


----------



## jagan2 (Mar 16, 2010)

All before writing just read the first post schaps will release this ui approx at the end of this month but as a supporter you can get early beta.

So stop spamming, schaps you are great you spent two years developing this ui great work.


----------



## jagan2 (Mar 16, 2010)

Tirinoarim said:


> No, what he is saying is that it is beta.  it is unfinished.  It is not ready.  For that reason he is not giving out to everyone otherwise he will be overwhelmed with complaints about missing functions.
> 
> So, hes releasing betas to beta testers.  People who are willing to try it and give constructive feedback.  People who trust and believe in his work.  Who better then than those people who have showed their belief/support by donating.  People donate to say "thank you for putting in the hard work, creating this to better our devices/experience".  Schaps says "your welcome" and "thankyou for your donation" by giving them a gift back.  it is NOT buying a beta.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly, you are absolutely right so people, please dont discourage schaps. If you cant appreciate his work simply dont post anything.

And yes by donating him you show the trust that if u get beta u will actively participate and give feedback thats what beta testers are for.


----------



## colwal (Mar 16, 2010)

schaps said:


> Thank you for your support and for your contribution! As you said it's not much, but if all the people who are begging for TouchXperience would do the same, it would be a great help for the project! Do you wish to be beta tester too?

Click to collapse



I will wait for a public beta as I think I would rather see it ironed out so-to-speak.

But I just wanted to say schaps I love your ethos in doing all off your own back for the community and I will for one will be personally making a contribution for your fantastic work and I urge everyone to do the same and repay this guy for his kind generosity!!!


----------



## ceesheim (Mar 16, 2010)

HackMimic said:


> I am dissappointed with you the most. all the donations you take in from all those devices you cook for and you cant donate a simple $1. that shows your true colors. I bet you dont even send donations to the other devs here that you use their work in your roms that receive donations from. Could afford a new HD2 but not a dollar. wow. Las Vegas people are really greedy........ must be in the water out there

Click to collapse



he is donating to other dev's (sense port is one of it ).


----------



## HackMimic (Mar 16, 2010)

ceesheim said:


> he is donating to other dev's (sense port is one of it ).

Click to collapse



Thats good but he does not donate to other devs. he donates to sense because that how he makes his money. cooking is like playing with legos. big difference. he should donate to every dev that he uses there apps out of respect in my opinion.


----------



## JVH3 (Mar 16, 2010)

schaps said:


> ...
> I have no exact idea of how much would cost this project, counting investment and development time, but it should be over $10.000, so you should better appreciate my devotion instead of complaining and insulting my work!

Click to collapse



For Americans, that is $10,000.

Or ten thousand dollars.

In France and other European countries, they put a decimal where we put a comma and a comma where we put a decimal.

Average rate of semi experienced salaried software engineer is near $50 per hour.
Average rate to hire a consultant through a consulting firm is about $175 per hour.

200 hours at $50 per hour is $10,000.

Or 1 man month of development.

I haven't tried this product, but he in no way is exagerating how much he would earn.

I currently work full time as a softare engineer.

For nothing but donations, I created the Weather City Editor that is used for Manila 2.1 and 2.5.  The current version has well over 4000 users.  I have yet to earn $400 from it through donations.  Only about 40 people have donated.  I figure I have earned about $4 per hour on the development of it.  I've thought of adding nag screens which could be disabled by entereing your paypal email address, your confirmation number, and a code that I send to the paypal email address.  I haven't done this (yet).  But, if the donation averaged out to be even close to $1 per user, I would not even be thinking along those lines.

He's not asking alot for this.


----------



## bigman1 (Mar 16, 2010)

HackMimic said:


> Thats good but he does not donate to other devs. he donates to sense because that how he makes his money. cooking is like playing with legos. big difference. he should donate to every dev that he uses there apps out of respect in my opinion.

Click to collapse



How do you know that he doesn't donate to other devs? Do you watch every dollar or euro that leaves his paypal?


----------



## HackMimic (Mar 16, 2010)

bigman1 said:


> How do you know that he doesn't donate to other devs? Do you watch every dollar or euro that leaves his paypal?

Click to collapse



I personally follow several apps that i have seen in his roms and have looked at the app devs donation list and yet to see his handle. my statement is based off of observation. I have been a member here longer than this screen name just forgot my old pass and email. Things have greatly changed. the fact of the matter is this is an amazing project and very impressive for one man to do. As a very new developer myself i can appretiate the time put into this. I have also cooked since the 8125 days. I see the difference in both. If i were to cook for everyone i would put donation links to all the devs i used there apps in. How do you know he donates to all the devs? it goes both ways.


----------



## schaps (Mar 16, 2010)

JVH3 said:


> For Americans, that is $10,000.
> 
> Or ten thousand dollars.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info!

So if I calculate using your rate my estimation is far from the reality because I've spent about 2000 hours working on the project! This is not only development time, but it was also a lot of learning and reverse engineering.


----------



## amnagheall (Mar 17, 2010)

Maybe I am just so excited that turned out to craving.. I am sorry maybe I was being rude or something but it was for everyone since I know most of them are waiting for the release. . Good luck again. .


----------



## Reaper (Mar 17, 2010)

The problem with some people on the internet it seems is that they almost expect to get stuff for free all the time. Especially when it is developed by independant developers such as the devs on this forum. I am only a very small time developer, no where near as sophisticated as schaps but I can imagine the massive amount of work that has gone into his project. 

And then for there to actually  be people that are complaining because he gives donaters a beta-version as appreciation and to help him test it is unbelievable to me. Lets have some respect for developers like schaps people! I mean think about it...would you work for 2000 hours and not expect/ask any money for it? Would you go to work everyday and hope your boss gives you a donation for your time spent?? I think not! 

schaps is doing work, just like any other. So if he decides to not ask money for it, the least you can do is show him some respect, donate if you can and definately say Thank you!


----------



## MarkAtHome (Mar 17, 2010)

schaps said:


> So if I calculate using your rate my estimation is far from the reality because I've spent about 2000 hours working on the project! This is not only development time, but it was also a lot of learning and reverse engineering.

Click to collapse



You can get it done a lot quicker if you sleep faster.


----------



## jorao (Mar 18, 2010)

Reaper said:


> The problem with some people on the internet it seems is that they almost expect to get stuff for free all the time. Especially when it is developed by independant developers such as the devs on this forum. I am only a very small time developer, no where near as sophisticated as schaps but I can imagine the massive amount of work that has gone into his project.
> 
> And then for there to actually  be people that are complaining because he gives donaters a beta-version as appreciation and to help him test it is unbelievable to me. Lets have some respect for developers like schaps people! I mean think about it...would you work for 2000 hours and not expect/ask any money for it? Would you go to work everyday and hope your boss gives you a donation for your time spent?? I think not!
> 
> schaps is doing work, just like any other. So if he decides to not ask money for it, the least you can do is show him some respect, donate if you can and definately say Thank you!

Click to collapse



Call them idiots and let them be...I appreciate alot of the free stuff I get to use here and make my X1 tolerable (am still thinking if I should get the X10!  )Anyway, Schaps, that UI looks awesome, totally! I see it running on my X1 and I will donate every Euro in my Paypal account...promise


----------



## Diagrafeas (Mar 18, 2010)

It's almost two weeks since TouchXperience Alpha 1 was released and i thought that i would read more impressions on this forum.
It don't know whether this is a good or bad thing.
When should we expect the public beta?
Someone said earlier that it should be out by the end of the month.
Is this true?


----------



## Bizybone (Mar 18, 2010)

Diagrafeas said:


> It's almost two weeks since TouchXperience Alpha 1 was released and i thought that i would read more impressions on this forum.
> It don't know whether this is a good or but thing.
> When should we expect the public beta?
> Someone said earlier that it should be out by the end of the month.
> Is this true?

Click to collapse



It's very good for an Alpha 1 release, I like it.

Schaps mentioned that he plans to release the next version with more features before the end of the month.  I believe if that one goes well then a public beta release will soon follow.

I mean as for feedback here, yes it sure is buggy, but you can get the general gist of the UI which is very good. Scrolling is very nice, the speed of transitioning panels varies.  I guess that would be because it's optimized for a device with a 1Ghz processor.  As he can afford more devices he will optimize for others.

But it runs fine on my Touch Pro 2


----------



## JesusFreak316 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey, just wanted to say thanks for this schaps. If I wasn't a poor college student without a job I'd probably send some money your way, but, alas, I can't. Looking forward to it and am VERY impressed.


----------



## mrjetking (Mar 19, 2010)

Julien

just made a donation (Transaction ID: 2T8297397R728974T).

Keep up the good work, man.


----------



## mrjetking (Mar 19, 2010)

Downloaded about an hour ago...

Had a bit of a look around the UI and its seriously impressive. Yes, there's some issues and slowdowns in places but it bodes well and I look forward to the next build with interest. Great work, Julien


----------



## Timothye (Mar 19, 2010)

HI ,
 i just made a donation .
Transaction ID: 3ET39213FK256632F


Cheers
/T


----------



## Got2b (Mar 21, 2010)

Starting to get very close the end of March now


----------



## the_gecko (Mar 22, 2010)

*Nice one!*

Hey Schaps,
just made a donation for your good work! 
Transaction code: 2SM30646VN133920U
Hopefully you'll get more support! This project is awsome!

I'd like 2 be a beta tester, too! Please let me know when I'll be ready 2 go!
My username at touchxperience forum is *the_gecko*  

thanks in advance
the_gecko

PS: my device -> Xperia X1 
(is the x-panel button already implemented?)


----------



## schaps (Mar 22, 2010)

the_gecko said:


> Hey Schaps,
> just made a donation for your good work!
> Transaction code: 2SM30646VN133920U
> Hopefully you'll get more support! This project is awsome!
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your donation, you are in. 

I did not implement X-panel button yet, it will be for the next release. I did not get an Xperia X1 yet.


----------



## loney_frsu (Mar 22, 2010)

can any one experience that TouchXperience UI is work on HTC HD2
thanks


----------



## ceesheim (Mar 22, 2010)

loney_frsu said:


> can any one experience that TouchXperience UI is work on HTC HD2
> thanks

Click to collapse



did you look the video's ? the phone used on some of the video's is a HD2 .


----------



## the show stopper (Mar 26, 2010)

do i have to make donation to get this app ?


----------



## Bizybone (Mar 26, 2010)

the show stopper said:


> do i have to make donation to get this app ?

Click to collapse



Well im not sure if schaps is still looking for testers, but as a reward for donating, you are eligable to be apart of the beta test team...Otherwise the Public beta which was last said to be out by the end of this month was said to be free.


----------



## HackMimic (Mar 27, 2010)

Bizybone said:


> Well im not sure if schaps is still looking for testers, but as a reward for donating, you are eligible to be apart of the beta test team...Otherwise the Public beta which was last said to be out by the end of this month was said to be free.

Click to collapse



On twitter Schaps posted alpha 2 will be out in a couple of weeks. This new version will have many new widgets, facebook and twitter integration and i believe many bug fixes. He still needs a new phone to fix all the bugs as the ones reported i believe are on a model he does not own. if you want to test this out now a donation would defiantly help him out so he can get that phone to fix the issues.


----------



## sprinttouch666 (Mar 28, 2010)

i thought this was finally gunna get released. I've gotten a 2 new phones while i was waiting 4 this 2 up be developed! lol


----------



## billy_overheat (Mar 28, 2010)

why is there so many ungrateful person who is not donating but yet keep complaining there? 

schaps, dont care bout them and i'm sure u have bunches of fans here..XD 

oh ya, do inform me when the works down and i will donate to u for sure..=)

regards,
billy.


----------



## 4D3 (Mar 28, 2010)

billy_overheat said:


> why is there so many ungrateful person who is not donating but yet keep complaining there?

Click to collapse



I said the same thing!!


billy_overheat said:


> schaps, dont care bout them and i'm sure u have bunches of fans here..XD
> 
> oh ya, do inform me when the works down and i will donate to u for sure..=)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Personally i donated before release to try and keep the spirits high at his end!!

MG


----------



## the show stopper (Mar 28, 2010)

Bizybone said:


> Well im not sure if schaps is still looking for testers, but as a reward for donating, you are eligable to be apart of the beta test team...Otherwise the Public beta which was last said to be out by the end of this month was said to be free.

Click to collapse



well i am surely gonna donate whatever i could afford.


----------



## billy_overheat (Mar 28, 2010)

MysticGenius said:


> I said the same thing!!
> Personally i donated before release to try and keep the spirits high at his end!!
> 
> MG

Click to collapse



haha..nice! like your sentence here! 

by the way, schaps! dont care bout those ppl and really, keep your work up!

and i've donated to u!

Confirmation number: 3X290909BA747102X

of coz, after donation, i wanna try out the best UI until now i think. XD way better than SPB, MANILA or even the coming windows 7 (seemed it doesnt support developing and MS had made it a Mphone..=( sad.)

i've registered as billy_overheat in your forum. do send me mails, [email protected]

regards,
billy.


----------



## 4D3 (Mar 28, 2010)

billy_overheat said:


> haha..nice! like your sentence here!
> 
> by the way, schaps! dont care bout those ppl and really, keep your work up!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



good man, thats what this place is about, recognising the achievements and rewarding what is valid!!

MG


----------



## raja'i (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey man

waiting for ur project to c the light
wish i have any card to donate

keep up the good work 
u r great


----------



## billy_overheat (Mar 28, 2010)

MysticGenius said:


> good man, thats what this place is about, recognising the achievements and rewarding what is valid!!
> 
> MG

Click to collapse



do what u think is good and dont do what u think is bad. 

yet, i'm still confused why are there many people wasting their time on the thing they think is bad, yet hope to enjoy the bad thing if the so called bad thing is free..

regards,
billy.


----------



## xeirwn (Mar 28, 2010)

Really impressive work -well done!! 

Do you think your great UI will run on my XDA Flame or Gigabyte T600?
Flame has nVidia Goforce 5500 and T600 has Intel 2700g GPU..
(Both support OpenGLES and have VGA screen, but still most stuff for HTC phones, don't run!!).

I wonder also if it will work with my Omnia i900.. 

I'm ready to donate to you of course...


----------



## schaps (Mar 28, 2010)

xeirwn said:


> Really impressive work -well done!!
> 
> Do you think your great UI will run on my XDA Flame or Gigabyte T600?
> Flame has nVidia Goforce 5500 and T600 has Intel 2700g GPU..
> ...

Click to collapse



If you say they both support OpenGL ES and High DPI then TouchXperience should run without problem on those devices, but I can't tell it for sure as it has not been tested yet on those devices.
Regarding your i900, it is not fully compatible yet with this model, I need to get a device first to fix the issues.


----------



## billy_overheat (Mar 29, 2010)

hi schaps, am i eligible to join the beta tester? i just made a donation last night..=)

this is my confirmation number. 

Confirmation number:		3X290909BA747102X

regards,
billy.


----------



## killerskincanoe (Mar 29, 2010)

Heard good things about this software. and from the looks of it your pouring your heart and soul into it's devlopment! i can certainly appreciate that... let me buy you a beer!


Transaction ID: 7FL29890T7721190D

looking forward to giving this a whirl on my eXpo .. a few others have tried it and said it's buggy. but thats to be expected in a pre beta form! 
Keep up the good work my friend!


----------



## schaps (Mar 29, 2010)

billy_overheat said:


> hi schaps, am i eligible to join the beta tester? i just made a donation last night..=)
> 
> this is my confirmation number.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure, you are already beta tester, I sent you an email didn't you get it?


----------



## schaps (Mar 29, 2010)

killerskincanoe said:


> looking forward to giving this a whirl on my eXpo .. a few others have tried it and said it's buggy. but thats to be expected in a pre beta form!
> Keep up the good work my friend!

Click to collapse



Thank you! I don't know if you want to be beta tester too, but as I explained, if you wish so you just have to register on TouchXperience website and let me know your username, then I will contact you via email.


----------



## MartinMtz702 (Mar 29, 2010)

saw the video from a forum thread. AWESOME!

as a new owner of the U.S. Tmobile HD2 I instantly started drooling when i saw it was tested on a HD2 in the video.

*Great work!*

u still accepting beta testers by any chance?

Im going to keep an eye on this on this forum and your forum!

its not much but made a donation schaps. i'll try n make another on payday. These were leftover paypal donations I received on my music forum after paying my domain & host payments:

Transaction ID: 8PE10728D6975814M


----------



## schaps (Mar 29, 2010)

MartinMtz702 said:


> saw the video from a forum thread. AWESOME!
> 
> as a new owner of the U.S. Tmobile HD2 I instantly started drooling when i saw it was tested on a HD2 in the video.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your contribution! No problem, as I said all the donators are welcome.


----------



## billy_overheat (Mar 29, 2010)

haha, thanks schaps! it's in my junk! i'll try it as hard as i can..XD

a short review here since that not many ppl are hearing from those donators.

first view:
damn!! i dont even feel like i'm in a winmo phone. everything was so smooth until my iphone friend was impressed with it and said : wow, winmo gives me surprise! 

secondly, a few gestures inside it and everything was included like its own file explorer. like its interface so much compare with others. again, it's smooth. and it is fully customized in it's home screen, just like what we can do in the android. (kinda)

besides that, it used a very very minimum RAM in it. with it running all the time, my RAM just stays at about 61%. oh ya, it's in energy rom. and i believe if i try it in another rom, the RAM will be very very low. 

i'll play it hard and write another more detailed review in it.

and oh ya, i'm not regret at all to donate 10euros to him. his works worth more than that. so guys, why are u hesitating? if u can afford a HTC device, dont tell me u cant even take out ur waller and donate 10euros rather than keep asking for FREE here. do remember he spent a lot of time and spirit in it, and we need to appreciate it!! 

please do*donate*!!!! oh ya, mr.schaps did not force me to say so. i'm sincerely asking u guys to donate for him so that he can invest in certain devices which he doesnt have and optimize it for everybody. 

oh ya, i think it's better that winmo 7. XD

regards,
billy.


----------



## xeirwn (Mar 29, 2010)

> If you say they both support OpenGL ES and High DPI then TouchXperience should run without problem on those devices, but I can't tell it for sure as it has not been tested yet on those devices.
> Regarding your i900, it is not fully compatible yet with this model, I need to get a device first to fix the issues

Click to collapse



OK, Schaps, I want to try the beta on my phones!

I just donated to you (Transaction ID: 6W277738TG6475840)


----------



## killerskincanoe (Mar 29, 2010)

schaps said:


> Thank you! I don't know if you want to be beta tester too, but as I explained, if you wish so you just have to register on TouchXperience website and let me know your username, then I will contact you via email.

Click to collapse



just registered on TouchXperience same user name killerskincanoe. thanks again for the time you've put in.. looks like a fresh start for winmo!


----------



## schaps (Mar 29, 2010)

xeirwn said:


> OK, Schaps, I want to try the beta on my phones!

Click to collapse



Thanks! Did you register on TouchXperience website?


----------



## Martinhdk (Mar 29, 2010)

I suddenly remembered that I never sent you a donation for ADVANCED CONFIG..

So...done..Transaction ID: 2WX750306X697150H


----------



## BenF1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Does anyone know if this works on the Acer M900? Or Omnia II?


----------



## schaps (Mar 29, 2010)

khsbenny said:


> Does anyone know if this works on the Acer M900? Or Omnia II?

Click to collapse



Yep, it does work.


----------



## Brav0 (Mar 29, 2010)

schaps said:


> Yep, it does work.

Click to collapse



I can't wait to test this on my Diamond!  I just registered on the site, it looks epic! Ahhh me wants!


----------



## Scotsman828 (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, this puts Windows Phone 7 Series to shame. I was thinking to jumping ship to Andriod, but I just may instead buy a newer WM phone and install this. Very Nice!


----------



## SamsungGalaxySamsung (Mar 30, 2010)

keep up the good work mate


----------



## shu8i (Mar 30, 2010)

hi
Donation ID: 1MM416054Y884831P or 1668-3473-0065-9519 ? dunno which one.
registered on your Homepage under: shu8i


----------



## xeirwn (Mar 30, 2010)

I registered at TouchXperience forum as xeirwn. 
my transaction ID: 6W277738TG6475840

Will I get an email from you?


----------



## schaps (Mar 30, 2010)

xeirwn said:


> I registered at TouchXperience forum as xeirwn.
> my transaction ID: 6W277738TG6475840
> 
> Will I get an email from you?

Click to collapse



Thanks, you should have got an email from me.


----------



## Mikulec (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello Schaps, dont know if it was already asked (I didnt find it), will u update the Advanced Config Tool in the near future?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## schaps (Mar 30, 2010)

Mikulec said:


> Hello Schaps, dont know if it was already asked (I didnt find it), will u update the Advanced Config Tool in the near future?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I would like when I will have some time. Any suggestion is welcome...


----------



## Mikulec (Mar 30, 2010)

schaps said:


> I would like when I will have some time. Any suggestion is welcome...

Click to collapse



Actually I dont have any suggestions, but I dont know if the power and performance tweakes are still up-to-date with the newest hardware like HD2 for example.


Thanks for the info, and I wish u great succes with the touchxperience.


----------



## schaps (Mar 30, 2010)

Mikulec said:


> Actually I dont have any suggestions, but I dont know if the power and performance tweakes are still up-to-date with the newest hardware like HD2 for example.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, and I wish u great succes with the touchxperience.

Click to collapse



Most of the tweaks work on HD2, but anyone is free to add new tweaks by modifying the XML configuration file.


----------



## cdiago957 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello. I would like to download TouchXperience. I just registered on your site as cdiago957. My donation (5 Euros) was processed- Transaction ID: 2PM718642C2362423

Thank you in advance. I look forward to trying this out!


----------



## schaps (Mar 31, 2010)

*New apps available*

*New applications are publicly available on **www.touchxperience.com** : Time Synchronizer, File Editor, TouchPaint, Capture Tool, Security Manager.*
*More will come later...*


----------



## jagan2 (Apr 1, 2010)

schaps said:


> *New applications are publicly available on **www.touchxperience.com** : Time Synchronizer, File Editor, TouchPaint, Capture Tool, Security Manager.*
> *More will come later...*

Click to collapse



Wow, that is many app, thank you schaps, lots to try today.
Keep up your work bro.


----------



## amnagheall (Apr 1, 2010)

TX not yet out..


----------



## the show stopper (Apr 1, 2010)

Can anybody upload Time Synchronizer, File Editor, TouchPaint, Capture Tool, Security Manager to XDA, mediafire,megaupload coz i am unable to open the site.


----------



## HackMimic (Apr 1, 2010)

The site will be back up later today. a lot of traffic causes that issue.


----------



## schaps (Apr 1, 2010)

TouchXperience website is up.


----------



## the show stopper (Apr 2, 2010)

HackMimic said:


> The site will be back up later today. a lot of traffic causes that issue.

Click to collapse



actually i have not been able to open this site since couple of weeks i don't know for what reasons.


----------



## witch1 (Apr 2, 2010)

It is soooo great to see you again schaps!


----------



## witch1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Watched the vid and I WANT THIS!!!!!!!


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Apr 2, 2010)

schaps said:


> TouchXperience website is up.

Click to collapse



Appreciate bro, having a look at this now


----------



## diigibio (Apr 2, 2010)

I've registered as "diigimatrix" and donated 5 euros. Transaction ID: 03J74866HB559304C

Great to support true talent. Thanks


----------



## benedictlck (Apr 2, 2010)

HI Schaps, good working, just make a donate 9NT23749TG6862357
my register ID Benedictlck, hope can be the one of beta tester of your great project.


----------



## jackelmatador (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks awesome just sent a donation
username: jackelmatador
transaction id: 2F547730DB655873B


----------



## BrooklynZoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow this looks amazing. I gave a small donation to support your awesome work. I am loving my Touch Pro 2 because of dedicated folks like you working so hard to bring free improvements and innovations to our phones. Good luck, and I cannot wait to check it out!


----------



## arley12 (Apr 2, 2010)

The web site is down!!


----------



## BrooklynZoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey, I tried to send you a message through your website, but i dont think it went through. Is your contact me page not working?


----------



## svetius (Apr 2, 2010)

testing something


----------



## pansytiger (Apr 2, 2010)

I've registered on touchexperience as  "pansytiger" 

Donation Details

Transaction ID #5KU50417WU154123J
Donation amount:		€8.00 EUR

greetings


----------



## shaba10k (Apr 3, 2010)

*ive donated*

Ive donated on your site as shaba10k
but i dont think it went through


my palms are sweaty 
cant wait perfectly good IMAGIO(whitestone)that needs this to survive


----------



## schaps (Apr 4, 2010)

shaba10k said:


> Ive donated on your site as shaba10k
> but i dont think it went through
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't you get any email from me?? I emailed you several times.


----------



## jagan2 (Apr 4, 2010)

Schaps may i know when is the public release date? As far as i remember you have planned to release before the end of march. But its now april 4


----------



## amnagheall (Apr 4, 2010)

jagan2 said:


> Schaps may i know when is the public release date? As far as i remember you have planned to release before the end of march. But its now april 4

Click to collapse



+1 to that i was waiting for that also..


----------



## schaps (Apr 4, 2010)

It will be released when it will be ready. I don't announce any release date at the moment because I still have a lot of work and it is longer than I thought. Furthermore I have to wait to get and work on different device models. I am working with beta testers to fix compatibility issues with some cooked ROM and to support more devices.


----------



## Fireslave (Apr 4, 2010)

This works really nice on my xperia X1, so fast. Thanks


----------



## gabibaula (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi just donated

Transaction ID: 0DK25575XS9424152
login: x5.cat

salut.


----------



## Mu5ic92 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi i donated on your website and am not sure if u are receiving messages or not.

Unique Transaction ID #5Y0404900S3416048
Login id on your website is: Mu5ic92
email: [email protected]


----------



## Mu5ic92 (Apr 5, 2010)

i am now able to see the aplha testing thread on the touchexpierience website but have no recieved the key via email am i missing something or can i just move on to install it?


----------



## NI-knight (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Schaps!

Your work looks very nice! I was wondering, if it works in Kaiser and Niki? I'm trying to get my friend make a donation to you, because i don't have credit cards or paypal.


----------



## HackMimic (Apr 6, 2010)

Mu5ic92 said:


> i am now able to see the aplha testing thread on the touchexpierience website but have no recieved the key via email am i missing something or can i just move on to install it?

Click to collapse



check your spam folder. Schaps is really good on getting everyone set up as soon as possible.


----------



## Mu5ic92 (Apr 6, 2010)

HackMimic said:


> check your spam folder. Schaps is really good on getting everyone set up as soon as possible.

Click to collapse



just checked my email and sure enough its there.


----------



## schaps (Apr 6, 2010)

For a strange reason it seems that those of you who have an Hotmail address do not get my message, I am trying to find a solution.


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Apr 6, 2010)

schaps said:


> For a strange reason it seems that those of you who have an Hotmail address do not get my message, I am trying to find a solution.

Click to collapse



Wouldn't say that's entirely true. I got your message fine and I use hotmail. People may just need to check their spam folders or ensure that your address isn't blocked


----------



## liable (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: TouchXperience User Interface*

For those who think its ridiculous that you have to donate on an open forum to use a Free app heres my copy 

8. Donations.

We appreciate all donations to xda-developers.com, it keeps our forum online and well maintained. As a user you're allowed to ask for donations in your signature as a thank you for your hard work. However donations up front are not allowed, this forum is about sharing, not about getting paid to do something, that's what your job is for.

forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?f=263

MOD EDIT: Link Removed. Stop posting links to the beta software.


----------



## NI-knight (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Schaps!

I managed to make donation!

Transaction ID: 15J13269FM111421X
Touchxperience login: bilis3

Can I be a part of your beta tester team?


----------



## schaps (Apr 6, 2010)

@liable: Thanks for leaking my work on warez sites and insulting my work on other forums! You are totally disrespectful, this is because of stupid people like that I left XDA-Devs forums. *I asked you to stop it but no you continue violating copyright! Even if the software is free, it is copyrighted and you are not allowed to distribute it without any authorization.* Furthermore people who downloaded the illegal version could not count on me to assist them making TouchXperience running properly on their devices. At least you reinforced the decision of not releasing publicly the beta too early! You should be aware that this project could not exist without contributors,* I had to get several device models to make TouchXperience working properly on them. Do you think I've got them for free? No I had to by them with my own money! What for?? Just to please all of you!!* Fortunately I have a lot of donators, but with small amounts I'm still far to refund the money I invested in the project. I am really fed up so I will make things clear:* If I see another leak of my releases then I will change my mind and sell my work rather than loosing my time and money only for your pleasure. You have been warned!* Anyway donators don't have to worry, even if TouchXperience become a commercial product they will continue to benefit from releases and support for free.

*I would like to thank again donators who respect and appreciate my work, thanks for all your feedbacks and help, I am really glad to work with you!*


----------



## liable (Apr 6, 2010)

@SHAPS


8. Donations.

We appreciate all donations to xda-developers.com, it keeps our forum online and well maintained. As a user you're allowed to ask for donations in your signature as a thank you for your hard work. However donations up front are not allowed, this forum is about sharing, not about getting paid to do something, that's what your job is for.


----------



## Livven (Apr 6, 2010)

Man, why don't you respect schaps? This is a very complicated project, and he doesn't need to post it on xda... he could just sell it, like ageye or s.l.i, but he decides to release this for free when it's finished. Be grateful...


----------



## 4D3 (Apr 6, 2010)

schaps said:


> @liable: Thanks for leaking my work on warez sites and insulting my work on other forums! You are totally disrespectful, this is because of stupid people like that I left XDA-Devs forums. *I asked you to stop it but no you continue violating copyright! Even if the software is free, it is copyrighted and you are not allowed to distribute it without any authorization.* Furthermore people who downloaded the illegal version could not count on me to assist them making TouchXperience running properly on their devices. At least you reinforced the decision of not releasing publicly the beta too early! You should be aware that this project could not exist without contributors,* I had to get several device models to make TouchXperience working properly on them. Do you think I've got them for free? No I had to by them with my own money! What for?? Just to please all of you!!* Fortunately I have a lot of donators, but with small amounts I'm still far to refund the money I invested in the project. I am really fed up so I will make things clear:* If I see another leak of my releases then I will change my mind and sell my work rather than loosing my time and money only for your pleasure. You have been warned!* Anyway donators don't have to worry, even if TouchXperience become a commercial product they will continue to benefit from releases and support for free.
> 
> *I would like to thank again donators who respect and appreciate my work, thanks for all your feedbacks and help, I am really glad to work with you!*

Click to collapse



I cannot believe the audacity of liable.

what an idiot, he should be banned for leaking known project warez, but i doubt he will as there is a strange attitude of the mods here!!

MG


----------



## schaps (Apr 6, 2010)

liable said:


> @SHAPS
> 
> 
> 8. Donations.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you so stupid or are you kidding me??

Firstly I'm not paid for that work, donations are just helping me to refund the money I am investing in the project.

If I wanted to make money from my work then I would prefer to sell it at good price, rather than giving it for free to all beta testers and donators whatever the amount they donated!

And I don't force anyone to donate, those who are not willing to contribute in the project just have to wait for the final release!

I don't care if what I'm doing is causing any problem there, so I will go away. But it seems that most of people here appreciate my comeback.


----------



## azaberl (Apr 6, 2010)

liable said:


> @SHAPS
> 
> 
> 8. Donations.
> ...

Click to collapse



1. ^^ "*donations to xda-developers.com*", not donations to Mr.Schaps
2. Touchxperience has its own website, xda hosts (for now) only news about it
3. nobody forces you to donate


----------



## keyofhappy (Apr 6, 2010)

donate: To make a donation; to give away something of value to support or contribute towards a cause or for the benefit of another.

selling: the exchange of goods for a sum of money.

buying: obtain by purchase; acquire by means of a financial transaction.

just to clarify.

in order to get the beta what do you have to do?

"selling: the exchange of goods for a sum of money.

buying: obtain by purchase; acquire by means of a financial transaction."

if you consider this work for us, don't.
if you consider developing touchxperience a loss of time and money, well thats your fault.  sell it, and make your money.  either way, it will be leaked, bootlegged, given away for free, or whatever you decide to call it.  
either way, schaps get over it.


----------



## liable (Apr 6, 2010)

schaps said:


> Are you so stupid or are you kidding me??
> 
> Firstly I'm not paid for that work, donations are just helping me to refund the money I am investing in the project.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is strait from the fourm rules, so tell me agian why its me thats stupid i donated to you to see your work and give it to those who did not want to pay to play. 

Flar    
Administrator

Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: Arnhem
Posts: 2,082


New forum rules, please read!
1. Search before posting

Use one of our search functions before posting, whether you have a question or something new to share, it's very likely someone already asked that question or shared that news.

2. Be polite and respect your fellow xda-dev user.

There is no need for cursing, flaming, racism or personal attacks. There are a lot of different nationalities on this forum all with different cultures, this means that no matter what you're like, you'll have to adjust to people that are most definitely not like you. For this reason we'd like to ask you to refrain from discussions about religion or politics, we do not wish to limit your right to free speech, but we have noticed these topics tend to get heated and might be best discussed in a different environment. It will gain you a lot of respect if you help to keep the peace. It's disrespectful and therefore not permitted to create Alias Member names in an attempt to deceive others.

3. Post only using a clear subject and message.

You're most likely to receive a helpful answer to your question if you use a short subject title that describes your problem and a message that explains in detail what your problem is and what you've tried to solve it.

4. Use the English language.

We understand that with all the different nationalities not everyone speaks English well, but please try. If you're really unable to post in English use an online translator, You're free to include your original message in your own language below the English translation.

5. Post a message only once.

As a large forum we don't need unnecessary clutter, You're free to edit your message as you like, so if you do not receive an answer revisit your message and see if you can describe your problem better. Not everyone is online at the same time, it might take a while before you receive an answer.

6. Do not post warez.

If a piece of software requires you to pay to use it, either pay or find your cracks and serials somewhere else. We do not accept warez nor do we permit any member to promote or describe ways in which Warez, cracks, serial codes or other means of avoiding payment, can be obtained.

7. Do not spam.

If you wish to advertise a product, contact us we provide ads. But do not post it in the forums, it will be removed and you're likely to receive a ban.
You are however allowed to sell used goods like your own device, parts of your device or accessories for your device in the marketplace forum, please read the rules there before posting. (This rule includes signatures, if you use a signature it will appear in your post)


8. Donations.

We appreciate all donations to xda-developers.com, it keeps our forum online and well maintained. As a user you're allowed to ask for donations in your signature as a thank you for your hard work. However donations up front are not allowed, this forum is about sharing, not about getting paid to do something, that's what your job is for.


9. Don't get us in trouble.

Don't post copyrighted materials or do other things that will obviously lead to legal trouble. If you wouldn't do it on your own homepage, you probably don't want to do it here either. This does not mean we agree with everything the software piracy lobby try to impose on us, it simply means you cannot break any laws here, since we'll end up dealing with legal hassle caused by you. Please use common sense: respect the forum, its users, and those that write great code.

10. Help others if you can.

If you see posts from others where you can help out, please do. This place exists because people are helping each other, and even if you are relatively new to the matter, there's probably already quite a few people newer than you that would benefit from what you've learned. Don't be shy.

11. Don’t post with the intent on selling something

As an elaboration to rule number 7, don’t use XDA to advertise your product or service. If you are the proprietor of a for-pay product or service, you may use XDA to get feedback, provide beta access, or offer support on the product, but you may not make any posts with the primary intent of selling. This includes posting press releases, announcements, or links to downloads for trial software. The only exception to this is when you’re posting an exclusive release to XDA.


----------



## liable (Apr 6, 2010)

azaberl said:


> 1. ^^ "*donations to xda-developers.com*", not donations to Mr.Schaps
> 2. Touchxperience has its own website, xda hosts (for now) only news about it
> 3. nobody forces you to donate

Click to collapse




read number 8 out loud to yourself,twice if you have to


----------



## schaps (Apr 6, 2010)

@liable Thanks for posting forum rules but I am able to read, contrary to you!


----------



## azaberl (Apr 6, 2010)

@liable, keyofhappy

Would you be happier if Mr.Schaps made Touchxperience a commercial product?

As Mr.Schaps said he needs more phones to test the program, therefore he has to buy them (unless you're willing to donate yours).

Something for you to think about: if one hour of programing costs 10€ and Schaps spent 2000 hours (speculating) developing the program, does this give any perspective?


----------



## keyofhappy (Apr 6, 2010)

schaps said:


> @liable Thanks for posting forum rules but I am able to read, contrary to you!

Click to collapse




woah, way to degrade yourself.
i mean if you want to lose your respect by demeaning other with insults, thats completely up to you.
considering you are what age? an adult i assume.

while your at it, start asking for donations for schooling.
make it a blind school,  and just keep exploiting the word donation.


----------



## NI-knight (Apr 6, 2010)

@liable

Why do you come here, and make an ass out of yourself?

You really don't got anything to gain, with that kind of behavior!

You are only making things worse for people who have faith in Schap's project, and making Schaps doubt his OWN project!!

Is there someone, who likes your comments here or gains something by reading them??

That is just total garbage to me!

Please, Schaps! Just let comments like liable's go straight to Recycle Bin, and concentrate fully to YOUR project! You are really good at what you are doing, and it's nobodys right to steal it by putting it to some warez-site, without permission.


----------



## keyofhappy (Apr 6, 2010)

azaberl said:


> @liable, keyofhappy
> 
> Would you be happier if Mr.Schaps made Touchxperience a commercial product?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




i could care less, if he made it a commercial product.
him needing more phones, has nothing to do with me.
but hey, i need more food in my house to eat.
and since you know of that, you should buy me some.

no, that doesn't make sense.


----------



## liable (Apr 6, 2010)

NI-knight said:


> @liable
> 
> Why do you come here, and make an ass out of yourself?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ive been thanked by plenty of people for this so im sorry if you dont like it but sh*t happens


----------



## azaberl (Apr 6, 2010)

keyofhappy said:


> i could care less, if he made it a commercial product.
> him needing more phones, has nothing to do with me.
> but hey, i need more food in my house to eat.
> and since you know of that, you should buy me some.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think that food in your house would feed half of xda community



@mods
please lock this thread


----------



## keyofhappy (Apr 6, 2010)

azaberl said:


> I don't think that food in your house would feed half of xda community
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




metaphor. 
but if you want to make it literal so you can be right, go ahead.


----------



## liable (Apr 6, 2010)

@mod can i post this


----------



## DaveShaw (Apr 6, 2010)

liable said:


> Ive been thanked by plenty of people for this so im sorry if you dont like it but sh*t happens

Click to collapse



As per the forum rules (that you posted), please respect the other forum members. _Also making second accounts to deliberately create trouble results in permanent bans for both accounts._
As schaps has stated many times, those who donate to him are eligible to try the buggy and unfinished alpha / beta versions of TouchXperience. The free public releases will be much more polished and stable.

I'm sorry you feel upset because you didn't read and just thought you were buying a finished piece of software.

It's people like you who come on this forum, and insult someone's hardwork and software and provide download links that you were not requested to post that cause the developers of this forum to leave, or simply stop posting.

Dave


----------



## NI-knight (Apr 6, 2010)

liable said:


> Ive been thanked by plenty of people for this so im sorry if you dont like it but sh*t happens

Click to collapse



That's true, you happened!

I still don't understand why you continue to diss other people's honest work, and all he asks for, is for people to help him contribute even MORE!!

..or are you having your own project, and are you afraid that you can't compete with Schap's work and try to smoke him out? 

I got two letters for you: uf, and not in that order!


----------



## markj113 (Apr 6, 2010)

well have to admit it I just downloaded a warez version to try it and I have to say im blown away by it.  Truely amazing program with massive potential and I will now be contributing this friday when I get paid.

keep up the good work and I hope others who like the software contribute financially too.


----------



## DaveShaw (Apr 6, 2010)

liable said:


> @mod can i post this

Click to collapse



Please stop finding articles that include the download link and posting them. I'll just keep removing them.

Dave


----------



## liable (Apr 6, 2010)

NI-knight said:


> That's true, you happened!
> 
> I still don't understand why you continue to diss other people's honest work, and all he asks for, is for people to help him contribute even MORE!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im not dissin any one , yeah i leaked his work how many times have you bootleged a dvd or a cd, i just put out a copy to those who wanted to try before they gave anything whats so wrong with that, that gives people the option to donate if they like the work.We are just asking for dontions right it is a free app?


----------



## liable (Apr 6, 2010)

DaveShaw said:


> Please stop finding articles that include the download link and posting them. I'll just keep removing them.
> 
> Dave

Click to collapse



Im sorry for that. not a problem


----------



## DaveShaw (Apr 6, 2010)

liable said:


> im not dissin any one , yeah i leaked his work how many times have you bootleged a dvd or a cd, i just put out a copy to those who wanted to try before they gave anything whats so wrong with that, that gives people the option to donate if they like the work.We are just asking for dontions right it is a free app?

Click to collapse



The thing is, that it's not ready, if someone pays money for this, expecting the next SPB Moblie Shell, then they will get a shock. Only allowing donators to test the application, keeps the number of people reporting bugs managable. It also stops people posting "OMGBBQWTF!!!1!, this is the worst software I've ever seen", because they downloaded before they read.

I beleive schaps when he says that the full release will be free, I havn't donated for my own reason:
I don't have time to try a buggy beta version, I use my phone daily and don't want to be messing about and patching it, testing bugs/fixes.

I have a good friend IRL who has a Android phone, but donated to this project as a parting gift to schaps as he left WM; this was for all the work he's put in over the years.

Dave


----------



## Fireslave (Apr 6, 2010)

I´m testing right now with my Imagio(HTC Whitestone), and it works very fast and nice. I´ll post a video (if Schap let me do it) with a review.


----------



## shu8i (Apr 6, 2010)

liable said:


> Ive been thanked by plenty of people for this so im sorry if you dont like it but sh*t happens

Click to collapse



rofl this is all it's about. stealing all the credit from shaps. omg i can't believe this. how old are you? 12? your stupidity is beyond imagination.


----------



## liable (Apr 6, 2010)

shu8i said:


> rofl this is all it's about. stealing all the credit from shaps. omg i can't believe this. how old are you? 12? your stupidity is beyond imagination.

Click to collapse



13 1/2 you gonna come to my party............read the post ive been thanked for leaking it.I never took any credit or do i want for this. just dont fell a DEV should  
scam people for 2 yrs taking donations and promising a public release. now its out there if you like it donate if you dont delete the cab from your phone and move on


----------



## schaps (Apr 7, 2010)

If I did not release it publicly it was for good reasons! This alpha version and especially this build is for testing and helping to diagnose the problems with various devices and ROMs. For that reason it has a different implementation from the final/public version and is clearly not for daily use, so it has no interest for the non beta testers, excepted for curiosity. Furthermore this build is going to expire because it was a temporary version waiting for the new release, so people who are getting TouchXperience working properly could not keep it for a long time...

Don't try to justify yourself, what you did is disrespectful towards my work and violates copyright laws! Do you really think that any of those who download TouchXperience on warez sites will contribute? Sure not! And even if they were willing to contribute they could not... Did you add or mention any donation links in your downloads and posts? Of course not!


----------



## pilgrim011 (Apr 7, 2010)

*schaps*, please don't pay attention to these morons, just concentrate on your work. We (99% of xda community) know that you're doing a great job, and this app could possibly be the greatest thing in WinMo world in a long time, so don't be frustrated because there are few ungrateful individuals.


----------



## Bizybone (Apr 7, 2010)

I find it funny that ROM cookers can get donations for pulling all available freeware software together in their "melting pot", but schaps isn't allowed to get donations for writing the actual programs most of these chefs are currently using, or will be using.  As mentioned earlier in the thread writing programs is very time consuming and expensive.  We're talking about $x per line of code here.

And he's doing this for free? You guys are unbelievable. 

I donated whether or not I was going to be a beta tester.  I have patience. You guys are a pack of Piranhas.  The same ones that will beg for him to release an alpha to you and then whine about how buggy it is, like one chef did here a few pages back.  No sh*t it's a beta!

We donated and as a token of his appreciation he gave us a sneak peak of his project. He didn't twist our arms. We didn't buy anything.


----------



## liable (Apr 7, 2010)

schaps said:


> If I did not release it publicly it was for good reasons! This alpha version and especially this build is for testing and helping to diagnose the problems with various devices and ROMs. For that reason it has a different implementation from the final/public version and is clearly not for daily use, so it has no interest for the non beta testers, excepted for curiosity. Furthermore this build is going to expire because it was a temporary version waiting for the new release, so people who are getting TouchXperience working properly could not keep it for a long time...
> 
> Don't try to justify yourself, what you did is disrespectful towards my work and violates copyright laws! Do you really think that any of those who download TouchXperience on warez sites will contribute? Sure not! And even if they were willing to contribute they could not... Did you add or mention any donation links in your downloads and posts? Of course not!

Click to collapse



Indeed i did link your page to the download, you have a guy a few post back say hey got it then said he would donate , they should have a choice test then pay


----------



## liable (Apr 7, 2010)

markj113 said:


> well have to admit it I just downloaded a warez version to try it and I have to say im blown away by it.  Truely amazing program with massive potential and I will now be contributing this friday when I get paid.
> 
> keep up the good work and I hope others who like the software contribute financially too.

Click to collapse



Thats one.


----------



## jagan2 (Apr 7, 2010)

*@Liable:* I Think you are *misunderstanding* bro. Listen, you are showing rules for donation and all that we all agree but here schaps have *promised us* to release it free for public when it is completed, and now giving it for only donators for what? Its because as said by other members so that to manage the testers, and help him to fund his project.

If you still not convinced, a very good example is in front of you that is *lesscro's wp7 skin for wad* he was simply selling his skin in the name of donation, and soon like you many ppl showed the rule there and that thread got *banned for permanently* from xda, but the same has not been done to this thread coz he has *promised to make it free*. So try to understand.


----------



## liable (Apr 7, 2010)

jagan2 said:


> *@Liable:* I Think you are *misunderstanding* bro. Listen, you are showing rules for donation and all that we all agree but here schaps have *promised us* to release it free for public when it is completed, and now giving it for only donators for what? Its because as said by other members so that to manage the testers, and help him to fund his project.
> 
> If you still not convinced, a very good example is in front of you that is *lesscro's wp7 skin for wad* he was simply selling his skin in the name of donation, and soon like you many ppl showed the rule there and that thread got *banned for permanently* from xda, but the same has not been done to this thread coz he has *promised to make it free*. So try to understand.

Click to collapse



ok so lets see if that happens here , lets see if theres an actual public version. I think he will milk these as long as they still donate


----------



## Nicaragüense (Apr 7, 2010)

Dont feel Bad Schaps, there are plenty of hard working people who appreciate a good product. Those people are generally willing to help with donations and expect nothing in return. If I find something I use alot even if it is free, I will donate because someone must have spent lots of time and money on it and that shows in a good finished product. The Fact that your product was leaked on warez sites, even if it is not the full program should actually be flattering.. Yes, it does not really make sense, but the fact that your product has gotten enough attention to appear on warez sites means people are eagerly waiting to get their hands on it.. Rather than let it bother you , just step it up and show them what Schaps can do.  Make an astounding final product while you have have everyone's attention.

For those who keep replying or directing posts to those involved in warez, what's the point..(except for the mods of course since they need to uphold the forum rules and keep this place clean) Just report the post. Let the mods do their work and move along, you cannot change those who do that sort of thing. It will go on however unethical it may be. The thread is still about Schaps' program and not about the whole leak/warez soap opera unfolding.  I always check back here to read the comments about the program and to read about any progress, yet now i have gone through a few pages of nothing but back and forth clamour about this and that and the other thing.. geeez.. 

So I am interested on seeing a video of the fellow Whitestone user's experience with this program, will there be new shots or videos soon for us to enjoy Schaps?


----------



## Mikulec (Apr 7, 2010)

The last few pages should be called: Feeding the troll. 

People, please stop arguing with liable.


----------



## ganjaweed (Apr 7, 2010)

bloodclot.....rah!!!!


----------



## 4D3 (Apr 7, 2010)

jagan2 said:


> *@Liable:* I Think you are *misunderstanding* bro. Listen, you are showing rules for donation and all that we all agree but here schaps have *promised us* to release it free for public when it is completed, and now giving it for only donators for what? Its because as said by other members so that to manage the testers, and help him to fund his project.

Click to collapse



This isnt even the point, schaps offered BETA TESTING to donators. there is nothing more complicated than that, of you dont have the £ or dont want to donate the £ this is your solution:

shut up and wait like a good child!!!

this is what schaps has decided, if you dont like it who cares!!





Bizybone said:


> I find it funny that ROM cookers can get donations for pulling all available freeware software together in their "melting pot", but schaps isn't allowed to get donations for writing the actual programs most of these chefs are currently using, or will be using. As mentioned earlier in the thread writing programs is very time consuming and expensive. We're talking about $x per line of code here.
> 
> And he's doing this for free? You guys are unbelievable.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SOME SENSE!!!



Mikulec said:


> The last few pages should be called: Feeding the troll.
> 
> People, please stop arguing with liable.

Click to collapse



ROFL!!! i did say this a few pages back, the mods here enforce what they want, personally if i was a mod liable woud get a permanent ban instantly just for posting warez DIRECTLY related to this site, then posting them in the thread concerned, but here on XDA the mod policy is somewhat backwards.

for eg, I get banned for getting annoyed when people repeatedly break rules 1,3,4 & 5, these relate to searching, repeat posts etc etc, and ABSOLUTELY NOTHING gets done,  the SECOND i get annoyed at answering the same question for the 1000th time and put a slightly spike answer i get a ban for being rude, i have had 2 bans in quick succession from the SAME mod, when i pm mods i know asking for help/advice it gets ignored.

I am given NO consideration over the thousands of bricks i have fixed, or the number of people i have helped out with servicing their handsets and saving people hundreds of pounds each time i fix a handset, the second a sarcastic answer or even, my last ban was for use of an acronym/abreviation namely "STFU" as we all know this is like "PWNED" its not really bad its internet slang, yet i got banned. 

this is why the HTC HD2 forum has turned into a complete circus!! there are so many unmoderated IDIOTS residing here now, and what seems to be a weak mod team....

which is EXACTLY the reason NOTHING has been done to protect schaps and discipline liable!!

@ schaps: I love your work, and i am happy to be part of the testers, but this is a friendly warning... regardless of how correct/just/moral you are NOONE will protect you... not even mods!!!

sad isnt it, xda used to be the home of the elite, now it is the home of every non-technically minded gibbons who "want an new phone but its got to be better phone than my mates iphone" and these people are not interested in contributing to the forum or learning, and just suck it dry of things they THINK they are entitled to by right.


----------



## schaps (Apr 7, 2010)

*I don't really care that TouchXperience alpha is leaked on warez sites and P2P, because people who download warez would never give a cent so it doesn't matter for me whether they get it now or later. But it has negative side effects on the project, and this makes me upset and demotivated...*

*Since it has been leaked on warez sites my server keep getting hacked, so it makes us impossible to work on beta testing. And this leaked test version gives a bad image of the project with an unusable and unfinished version, far different from the final product. Most of people will not be able to get TouchXperience smoothly working on their devices without any help. This is precisely why I did not want to make the beta public, to assist a few beta testers is ok, but I can't assist the whole world! I'm already getting tons of emails from people who beg to download TouchXperience, but now I'm sure I will get tons of emails from people complaining and needing my help. This is huge waste of time for me...*


----------



## ranasrule (Apr 7, 2010)

schaps said:


> *I don't really care that TouchXperience alpha is leaked on warez sites and P2P, because people who download warez would never give a cent so it doesn't matter for me whether they get it now or later. But it has negative side effects on the project, and this makes me upset and demotivated...*
> 
> *Since it has been leaked on warez sites my server keep getting hacked, so it makes us impossible to work on beta testing. And this leaked test version gives a bad image of the project with an unusable and unfinished version, far different from the final product. Most of people will not be able to get TouchXperience smoothly working on their devices without any help. This is precisely why I did not want to make the beta public, to assist a few beta testers is ok, but I can't assist the whole world! I'm already getting tons of emails from people who beg to download TouchXperience, but now I'm sure I will get tons of emails from people complaining and needing my help. This is huge waste of time for me...*

Click to collapse



do you have any way of tracking who leaked it ?


----------



## 4D3 (Apr 7, 2010)

schaps said:


> *I don't really care that TouchXperience alpha is leaked on warez sites and P2P, because people who download warez would never give a cent so it doesn't matter for me whether they get it now or later. But it has negative side effects on the project, and this makes me upset and demotivated...*
> 
> *Since it has been leaked on warez sites my server keep getting hacked, so it makes us impossible to work on beta testing. And this leaked test version gives a bad image of the project with an unusable and unfinished version, far different from the final product. Most of people will not be able to get TouchXperience smoothly working on their devices without any help. This is precisely why I did not want to make the beta public, to assist a few beta testers is ok, but I can't assist the whole world! I'm already getting tons of emails from people who beg to download TouchXperience, but now I'm sure I will get tons of emails from people complaining and needing my help. This is huge waste of time for me...*

Click to collapse



Hi,

Personally, i think that the people who contributed should have to sign into a "special" area on your forum, i.e. they sign in, then when they click on the beta forum they need to enter another user and pass, then YOU control who has access.

I cannot believe that because on one idiot, this has happened, it is so annoying, we have all been waiting so long for this and one {deleted expletive} ruins it for everyone.

I swear if i knew where/who he was id love to wring his neck

please continue PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!!

you do have supporters here!


----------



## schaps (Apr 7, 2010)

ranasrule said:


> do you have any way of tracking who leaked it ?

Click to collapse



I know exactly who leaked it, he shared his personal registration key and email address with the whole world!


----------



## cyron_at (Apr 7, 2010)

schaps said:


> I know exactly who leaked it, he shared his personal registration key and email address with the whole world!

Click to collapse



...keep your head up schaps, it makes your great work going around the world and makes you also known!


----------



## schaps (Apr 7, 2010)

Nicaragüense said:


> So I am interested on seeing a video of the fellow Whitestone user's experience with this program, will there be new shots or videos soon for us to enjoy Schaps?

Click to collapse


*Now that TouchXperience has been partially unveiled to everyone I will communicate more about the project, but I don't think I will continue to come here, that's a waste of time and a disappointment for me...*

*If you want to follow the progress of my work then you will get new information on my website, Facebook page or Twitter feed. Everyday I will try to publish info and screenshots of a new panel.*

*If there is still anyone who is willing to contribute and be beta tester, better contact me directly instead of posting your username here, so I will not miss you.*


----------



## 4D3 (Apr 7, 2010)

schaps said:


> *Now that TouchXperience has been partially unveiled to everyone I will communicate more about the project, but I don't think I will continue to come here, that's a waste of time and a disappointment for me...*
> 
> *If you want to follow the progress of my work then you will get new information on my website, Facebook page or Twitter feed. Everyday I will try to publish info and screenshots of a new panel.*
> 
> *If there is still anyone who is willing to contribute and be beta tester, better contact me directly instead of posting your username here, so I will not miss you.*

Click to collapse



Man!!!

you only just came back!!! dont go again because of 1 fool!

MG


----------



## iridium21 (Apr 7, 2010)

schaps said:


> I know exactly who leaked it, he shared his personal registration key and email address with the whole world!

Click to collapse



Can I ask a question as the above post has confused me... If you have no intentions of charging for TouchXperience, why does it have a "personal registration key"?


----------



## schaps (Apr 7, 2010)

iridium21 said:


> Can I ask a question as the above post has confused me... If you have no intentions of charging for TouchXperience, why does it have a "personal registration key"?

Click to collapse



Simply because I wanted to avoid the current situation! And for other technical reasons.


----------



## defters24 (Apr 7, 2010)

iridium21 said:


> Can I ask a question as the above post has confused me... If you have no intentions of charging for TouchXperience, why does it have a "personal registration key"?

Click to collapse





MG..another 1 in the making


----------



## EclipseX (Apr 7, 2010)

because, Only beta testers have acess limit for the touxhXperience....That for app is only for donnators.....


----------



## iridium21 (Apr 7, 2010)

schaps said:


> Simply because I wanted to avoid the current situation! And for other technical reasons.

Click to collapse



OK. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## iridium21 (Apr 7, 2010)

defters24 said:


> MG..another 1 in the making

Click to collapse



I beg your pardon?


----------



## defters24 (Apr 7, 2010)

iridium21 said:


> I beg your pardon?

Click to collapse



thats a foolish question and i believe you are not confused..a great developer is about to leave this forum and you threw that kind of question?  your questioning the integrity and reputation of the man who is working very very hard for the benefit of many..
if i gave you personal registration key doest it automates your pocket to shell out cash or does it forces you to donate cash??? donation is purely voluntary in nature and it comes from the heart and the honest and pure thinking mind.

hope you get me.


----------



## 4D3 (Apr 7, 2010)

defters24 said:


> MG..another 1 in the making

Click to collapse



nevermind, i got it!!

lol


----------



## defters24 (Apr 7, 2010)

MysticGenius said:


> nevermind, i got it!!
> 
> lol

Click to collapse



lols too..tsk tsk!


----------



## [★] (Apr 7, 2010)

MysticGenius said:


> ROFL!!! i did say this a few pages back, the mods here enforce what they want, personally if i was a mod liable woud get a permanent ban instantly just for posting warez DIRECTLY related to this site, then posting them in the thread concerned, but here on XDA the mod policy is somewhat backwards.
> 
> for eg, I get banned for getting annoyed when people repeatedly break rules 1,3,4 & 5, these relate to searching, repeat posts etc etc, and ABSOLUTELY NOTHING gets done,  the SECOND i get annoyed at answering the same question for the 1000th time and put a slightly spike answer i get a ban for being rude, i have had 2 bans in quick succession from the SAME mod, when i pm mods i know asking for help/advice it gets ignored.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So the truth IS out there, please take heed of what MG is saying, I cant really talk as I have only been here a few months, but it does seem to be gettings worse and worse, something must be done..


----------



## iridium21 (Apr 7, 2010)

defters24 said:


> thats a foolish question and i believe you are not confused..a great developer is about to leave this forum and you threw that kind of question?  your questioning the integrity and reputation of the man who is working very very hard for the benefit of many..
> if i gave you personal registration key doest it automates your pocket to shell out cash or does it forces you to donate cash??? donation is purely voluntary in nature and it comes from the heart and the honest and pure thinking mind.
> 
> hope you get me.

Click to collapse



I asked *nothing* about donations and whether they were voluntary, I asked why TouchXperience has a personal registration key.

Do try and keep up at the back there...


----------



## defters24 (Apr 7, 2010)

iridium21 said:


> Can I ask a question as the above post has confused me... If you have no intentions of charging for TouchXperience, why does it have a "personal registration key"?

Click to collapse



please review your post... what is this for 

"If you have no intentions of charging for TouchXperience", why does it have a "personal registration key"


----------



## iridium21 (Apr 7, 2010)

liable said:


> you have had over 4000 downloads of the UI and it cost me 2.49 usd

Click to collapse



WOW! Are there really over 4000 donation based beta testers!!?? At $2.49 a go that's nearly $10,000!!! 

Not bad if that's so...


----------



## liable (Apr 7, 2010)

iridium21 said:


> WOW! Are there really over 4000 donation based beta testers!!?? At $2.49 a go that's nearly $10,000!!!
> 
> Not bad if that's so...

Click to collapse



no i did the 2.49  the 4000 dl came from the other sites but im sure theres more than that from his site he has 12000 people  on his site so hes doing good on donations


----------



## liable (Apr 7, 2010)

*touchexperince web site*

STATISTICS
Total posts 508 • Total topics 44 • Total members 12626 • Our newest member 

  New posts       No new posts       Forum locked


----------



## 4D3 (Apr 8, 2010)

HackMimic said:


> Admins or Mods please ban this member. im pretty sure many other members here will agree.

Click to collapse



I TOTALLY agree with you, please read this, i posted it earlier:



MysticGenius said:


> Mikulec said:
> 
> 
> > The last few pages should be called: Feeding the troll.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I REITERATE:

MODS DO NOTHING

as demonstrated by this farce!!!

MG

EDIT:



chizzwhizz said:


> @liable is an imbecile and sounds like he has the logic of a 12 yr old. that being said I think a mod should clean up the last few pages or delete them beause they distract from the true purpose of this TXP forum.

Click to collapse



AGAIN I thank you for re-hammering home the point i am making!!

any blind idiot can see that this user should be permanently banned, yet they are still here!!

I wonder, whats the cause?

MG


----------



## DaveShaw (Apr 8, 2010)

All right guys, enough is enough.

@liable, you've expressed your opinion and schaps has responded, I don't know what you hope to gain by continuing this crusade. I ask that, if you have any further queries regarding the enforcement of forum rules that you contact one of the moderators or admins in private. This crusade against schaps is in breach of the rules.

@All, Let's try and keep this thread on topic. Any other flaming or trolling will be removed.

@schaps,
I'm sorry to see you feel this way because of the actions of one person. Please consider coming back when this is out in the public.

I'll be going back through this thread, clearing out the pointless posts.

Dave


----------



## Fireslave (Apr 8, 2010)

MysticGenius said:


> I TOTALLY agree with you, please read this, i posted it earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is really stupid, I'm agree. maybe you(the rude people) don't have a better thing to do!! I'm a BETATESTER and this app is just AMAZING but it has bugs to solve, that's the reason isn't public yet. keep walking Schap, you are doing EXELENT, and please skip this kind of post!!


----------



## bigman1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Fireslave said:


> This is really stupid, I'm agree. maybe you(the rude people) don't have a better thing to do!! I'm a BETATESTER and this app is just AMAZING but it has bugs to solve, that's the reason isn't public yet. keep walking Schap, you are doing EXELENT, and please skip this kind of post!!

Click to collapse



This post was not about Schap. It was about the guy that posted the links to the alpha/beta.


----------



## inertone (Apr 8, 2010)

what resolutions are going to be supported?


----------



## 4D3 (Apr 9, 2010)

bigman1 said:


> This post was not about Schap. It was about the guy that posted the links to the alpha/beta.

Click to collapse



exactly!!

take care 

MG


----------



## NI-knight (Apr 11, 2010)

inertone said:


> what resolutions are going to be supported?

Click to collapse



I guess only 640x480 and 800x480.


----------



## penglish (Apr 13, 2010)

*Can I use this on qvga?*

So this means this is no good on my HTC Titan (XV6800)?  It is a qvga device.

I have already donated (and don't grudge it--I've benefitted already from Advanced Config); if it can be used on my device, please do send me download instructions, schaps.  My transaction ID: 6VT28230387252004. 

(I already emailed you several weeks ago on the TouchXperience website, where my username is the same: penglish86)  

Thanks!


----------



## Chris1974 (Apr 13, 2010)

I was wondering... We all know SPB mobile shell... Looking at the youtube clips of TouchXperience I don't really see a major difference between SPB mobile shell and TouchXperience.

Allthough I do really like the animated backgrounds in TX, but thats about the only advantage I can see at this point.

No disrespect intended towards Schaps work by the way...


----------



## glewis101 (Apr 13, 2010)

Fireslave said:


> This is really stupid, I'm agree. maybe you(the rude people) don't have a better thing to do!! I'm a BETATESTER and this app is just AMAZING but it has bugs to solve, that's the reason isn't public yet. keep walking Schap, you are doing EXELENT, and please skip this kind of post!!

Click to collapse



EXACTLY ! 

I have been on this forum for some time now, i do help people out (maybe not as much as i should) and i do contribute. 

Some people in here are very very talented in creating these new UIs, and the work is very much appreciated (schap). I can only guess as to the number of hours this has taken to develop. 

I think there are a few who give others a bad name... and i hope this development will continue here. 

This is a great place and forum.. lets keep it that way


----------



## NRGZ28 (Apr 21, 2010)

schaps said:


> *I don't really care that TouchXperience alpha is leaked on warez sites and P2P, because people who download warez would never give a cent so it doesn't matter for me whether they get it now or later. But it has negative side effects on the project, and this makes me upset and demotivated...*
> 
> *Since it has been leaked on warez sites my server keep getting hacked, so it makes us impossible to work on beta testing. And this leaked test version gives a bad image of the project with an unusable and unfinished version, far different from the final product. Most of people will not be able to get TouchXperience smoothly working on their devices without any help. This is precisely why I did not want to make the beta public, to assist a few beta testers is ok, but I can't assist the whole world! I'm already getting tons of emails from people who beg to download TouchXperience, but now I'm sure I will get tons of emails from people complaining and needing my help. This is huge waste of time for me...*

Click to collapse



I wouldn't be so sure that people that download warez never give a cent. I for one donate, when I feel it's appropriate. 

What you SHOULD have done is do closed beta testing, without making it public. But only allowing people to beta test by paying you for the "privilege" is bullshit.  It was bound to happen that you will piss some people off. So if you ask me, this was all your fault to begin with.

Do it right, pick people to beta test in a private manner and then you won't have these "problems". Truth of the matter is, you wanted the exposure and the attention... and now it blew up in your face.... 

My advice ? Do your own private beta testing on your site, THEN release a finished product and charge however much you want to charge for it.


----------



## JVH3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Testers in the real world are paid money. They are actually paid pretty close to the amount a developer makes. They don't pay to test. Granted testers in the real world are trained and provide a detailed description of the problem and detailed steps on how to reproduce the problem.

I have no issues with charging for a product, especially a product that is your own development. SPB Mobile Shell does it.

I actually have no issues with charging for the pre release copy.
You are full in your rights to not freely distribute or to not distribute.
You wrote it. It's yours. It's just against forum rules to charge for it here.

No one forces you to respond with help configuring it on their device.
No one forces you to test it on their device either.

You have stated that your intention is to distribute it freely.
You could easily distibute it freely with no need for a registration or unlock code.
To limit how this affects you, only respond personally to users that donate or provide detailed test information to you in a form that you desire.

Anyone that is truly providing accurate and detailed information about the app to you so that you can make corrections, should not be required to pay. They are the ones providing the information to make it a product that is truly useful to the public. If anyone should be paying, it should be the ones that receive the non beta version that you and the testers have put hours into.

I do think that the vast majority of the beta testers that paid to be a beta tester really are only paying because they want the beta copy and are not providing you with any test data.

I personally think that you should be paid for the work you have done by those that use the final version.

At this point, I am left wondering if there will be a final version.

It kind of seems like you went off pouting because a few people did not like how you are marketing it and were vocal about it.

It comes down to this. If you want to sell it, then sell it. 

If the donations are for the time you spent developing it, then you are selling it. 
If the donations are for helping people set it up, then you are sellling that service. 
If the donation is to buy additional hardware, then put up a list of the hardware with prices that you want to test on and need. Display an updated total of donated funds and purchase. Also, people upgrade devices and sometimes are willing to donate their old device. I have received a 2nd Fuze and an original Tilt from a user as a donation.

Ultimately, if your goal is to make money, then be honest about your goal. There is nothing wrong with making money. It allows you to provide for yourself and those you care about. Getting money for it also gives you a good justification for the time you spend doing this instead of some work around the house.

Maybe you have recieved tens of thousands of dollars in donations. If that's the case, congratulations, you marketted it well. I doubt that you have received that much. I have over 5000 users of my weather city editor, and have not received even $500. I don't require them to donate to me to test my app. I'd really like to know if what you did generated large revenue for you. Maybe I need to shift my marketting.

I think you would have been better off posting the beta as a free beta while retaining all rights to market the final version. You would have received alot of feedback. Limited your responses to only those that paid or provided useful feedback. Then sell your final version through Microsoft Marketplace or something. 

Right now you get 2 kinds of feedback. 

There are people kissing your ass because they want you to feel appreciated and to continue to develop it. Many so they can eventually get something for nothing.

There are people posting because they are upset with how you are marketing it.

As a developer, I think it would be nice if there were a way that people could donate to an XDA account. Then distibute it how they wish. Each user would have an account. Then, you could request a paypal payment when you want. This would make all those 1 and 2 dollar donations add up to more significant amounts so the paypal transaction would become a smaller percentage, since you would get your donation as 1 larger distribution.

So, I could deposit $50. Minus the paypal fee, it would be maybe $46.
Then, I could send $10 to NRGZ28, $10 to shapps, $6 to Baly, etc.
Since others could be doing this too, it would add up for these people to larger amounts. $100 as one paypal transaction is something like $95. $100 as 100 $1 transactions is about $65.

I think it would be great if you would finish TouchXperience. From the preview, it looks pretty cool. When you release it, I will try it. If I like it, I will donate appropriately. I have donated to many of the developers and encourage others to as well.


----------

